# ICB2.0 - Zugführung



## nuts (26. Februar 2015)

Wir sind gerade dabei, die Zugführung umzusetzen. Diskussionen dazu können hier stattfinden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Erste Bilder kommen sofort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Der Zug zum Schaltwerk soll geschützt durch die Kettenstrebe laufen. Der Ausgang ist oben, damit der Bogen zum Schaltwerk harmonischer läuft. Die beiden kleinen Löcher im Yoke sind eine einfache, billige und leichte Variante zur Befestigung mit einem Kabelbinder. Stefanus und ich haben auch schon über Lösungen zum Schrauben oder Clipsen nachgedacht, das ist alles möglich... es bringt außer Optik aber nur Nachteile. Deswegen sind wir auf die sehr einfache Lösung gegangen. Im vorderen Bereich der Tasche im Yoke habe ich eine Schräge eingebaut, damit der Zug schön nach außen geleitet wird, ohne über eine Kante zu knicken:




Der Umwerfer hatte nie die oberste Priorität, deswegen bin ich hier den einfachsten Weg gegangen... dafür, dass der Zuganschlag nicht direkt auf den Umwerfer ausgerichtet ist (um die Fertigung einfacher zu machen), ist der Winkel aber wirklich im grünen Bereich:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Noch mal als Hinweis: Shimano-Umwerfer werden nicht passen! Die haben eine völlig dämliche Ausformung auf der Rückseite und da wir hier knapp mit dem Platz sind, habe ich Shimano als Option raus gekickt...


----------



## kasimir2 (26. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich zitier mich mal selber:

"würde mich freuen wenn die Leitung der Hinterradbremse so verlegt ist
das es keine Rolle spielt ob der Bremshebel rechts oder links angebracht ist.
Bei Montage links gibt es bei vielen Rahmen eine ziemlich unglückliche Zugverlegung.
Ich weiß ist ein Minderheiten Problem, aber eins das sich ohne große Kosten oder
Gewichtsnachteile lösen ließe."

Gruß
Marc


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch mal als Hinweis: Shimano-Umwerfer werden nicht passen! Die haben eine völlig dämliche Ausformung auf der Rückseite und da wir hier knapp mit dem Platz sind, habe ich Shimano als Option raus gekickt...



find ich super  Marktführer passt nicht - rausgekickt 

wegen umwerfer und der yoke Konstruktion, schreibs grad hier, weils grad um den umwerfer geht.

du hattest auf der rechten seite ja eine Aussparung die exakt zur Kontur des umwerfers passt. raus kommen tut dabei eine ziemliche unruhige wellige Linie. wo man nicht so recht weiß, was macht der Konstrukteur da 

kurzum: ich fänds schöner, wenn dort eine durchgehende, gerade Linie ist, die in sich formschön ist, der umwerfer stört sich daran ja nicht, aber die leute, die keinen umwerfer fahren haben keine wellen dabei!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Hmmm... wie würdest Du das denn lösen?

Viel Verständnis habe ich dafür ehrlich gesagt nicht. Fahre selber n bissl Mopped (seit knapp 18 Jahren) und hatte nie Probleme beim Umstieg...

Wenn wir das einfach hin bekommen... dann ists natürlich kein Problem!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> find ich super  Marktführer passt nicht - rausgekickt
> 
> wegen umwerfer und der yoke Konstruktion, schreibs grad hier, weils grad um den umwerfer geht.
> 
> ...



Marktführer oder nicht... so einen unnötigen Mist unterstütze ich nicht (mehr)! Diese Ausformung stört bei jeder Konstruktion, ich hasse die schon seit Jahren 

Was die Linie am Yoke betrifft:
Stimmt, wollte ich eigentlich schon lange ändern, bin bloß nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

@BommelMaster:



Ich hoffe die Beleidigung Deiner Augen ist damit abgestellt  Nicht, dass wir uns noch duellieren müssen


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Februar 2015)

nene von Beleidigung kann da keine spur sein  im Gegenteil, finde den rahmen mit den geraden rohren und der neuesten hinterbaukonstrukion sehr sehr schön!

kenne das ja, da will man alles "passgenau" machen und dann übersieht man hinterher, dass es krumm und schief ist.

ich persönlich würde diese Ausbuchtung der einen schraube auch noch wegmachen - also einfach eine gerade Linie durchziehen.

und noch kurz was andres - also überhaupt nicht als Kritik, sondern einfach als austausch, was ich immer versuche Bei solchen Bauteilen zu machen, und zwar die übergänge noch fließender zu machen.

hab mal ein bild angehängt, bei dir ist die wandstärke der stege konstant bis hinten die Rundung kommt. genau am anfang der Rundung ensteht dann die rissgefährtete stelle. ich versuche immer - sofern fertigungstechnisch kein Problem, diese Rundungen stärker in die länge zu ziehen. kostet fast kein material, gibt dem material aber viel weniger Gelegenheit, irgendwo zu reißen. hoffe dass das mit den roten Linien rüberkommt - kann man machen -m uss man aber nicht. ist einfach nur immer meine Herangehensweise!

und: die spitze die beim hauptlager entsteht, könnte man recht einfach beseitigen, indem man die anschweißsstelle rechteckig macht, und den stoß vom rohr auch rechteckig abfräst.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

hey... das ist eine sehr schöne Idee!

Gefällt mir so gut, dass ich noch mal zurück ans Zeichenbrett mus... grrrrr... dachte das wäre abgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Ein Leitungshalter für die Bremsleitung müsste am besten innen an die Dämpferstrebe direkt über das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus.
Unten seitlich auf dem Unterrohr würde ich fürs Schaltwerk noch direkt vor den Drehpunkt ein externen Zughalter setzen.
Oben Leitungseingänge direkt hinter dem Steuerohr. Alle Leitungen innen durch den Hauptrahmen.
Der Ausgang für Schaltwerkszug und Bremsleitung unten auf dem Unterrohr per abschraubbarer Abdeckung. Das muss eine kleine Platte so 2x2 cm sein, mit zwei Ausformungen für die Leitungen. Durch die Platte wird auch die Bremsleitung geklemmt. Der Bremsleitungseingang oben braucht auch eine Klemmung am Eingang. So kann man die Leitung im Rahmen spannen oder sogar definiert innen ans Rohr drücken und die Bremsleitung klappert nicht im Rahmen.  Schaltwerkszug ist eh gespannt, daher kein Problem. Durch die Platte bekommt man die Leitungen auch ganz problemlos aus dem Rohr. Kann sich keiner über lange Fummelei beschweren, Sache von einer Minute.
Ähnlich aber mit Tasche bei Trek Session 9.9 gelöst. Hab ich selbst schonmal mit Zug gewechselt, geht sauschnell und ist gar kein Problem und klappern tut auch nix. Kenne keine bessere und schönere Lösung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Hört sich aber schwer an...


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

@BommelMaster


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hört sich aber schwer an...



Kleine Platte mit einer Schraube? oben eine Klemmungsklammer und eine Schraube. Das sind gut investierte 25g, wenn dafür keine Leitung herumklappert, alles sitzt, und man nicht ewig bei Zugwechsel fummeln muss und man dennoch schöne interne Führung hat.

Beispiel Trek:
siehe rechter Teil vom Bild: (Halt ohne Gummikappe für Gabelanschlag)




Ausgang unten (hier halt mit Tasche):


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

So beim Alu-frame:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

@BommelMaster... habe Deine Idee mal aufgegriffen und zwei Variationen gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Kontur zu unruhig... im Prinzip könnte ich versuchen die seitliche Kontur des Yokes fort zu führen (= komplett gerader Schnitt an der Verstrebung), aber das sieht links bescheiden aus...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Und hier die dritte Variante...



Mittlerweile bin ich eigentlich wieder bei der ersten Variante... die ist auch am leichtesten

EDIT: Ich habe auch mal versucht Bommelmasters Vorschlag 1:1 umzusetzen... das hat auf der rechten Seite schon unschön ausgesehen, links hat es sich überhaupt nicht mit der Klemmung vertragen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kleine Platte mit einer Schraube? oben eine Klemmungsklammer und eine Schraube. Das sind gut investierte 25g, wenn dafür keine Leitung herumklappert, alles sitzt, und man nicht ewig bei Zugwechsel fummeln muss und man dennoch schöne interne Führung hat.
> 
> Beispiel Trek:
> siehe rechter Teil vom Bild: (Halt ohne Gummikappe für Gabelanschlag)
> ...


Alles ganz hübsch in Plastik... im Moment habe ich noch keine schöne Idee für eine Variante die an einem Alurahmen passt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Noch mal @BommelMaster quasi 1:1



Mit ner leichten Ausformung vorne könnte das doch noch nett werden

... verdammt eigentlich wollte ich heute Zugführung machen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Und jetzt noch mal mit Rücksicht aufs Auge... ist natürlich ein bissl schwerer...


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2015)

das letzte find ich gut!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

hab das Ding grad noch leichter gemacht... jetzt sind wir bei gerade mal 7,5gr Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber der weniger schönen Variante. Musste extra noch mal die Klemmung anpassen:







Mal schaun, ob sich irgendwo noch die letzen 7,5gr finden  Eigentlich isses sogar weniger, da die Rohre minimal kürzer geschnitten werden 

Sorry für Offtopic... jetzt bitte wieder Zugführung!!!

@BommelMaster: Danke für Deine Inspiration, die Idee hat das Teil deutlich schöner gemacht!


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2015)

freut mich dass es ankommt, meine kontonum.... 

ne - macht spass, dir im live-ticker zuzuschauen!

die Rundungen beim linken und rechten teil sind noch unterschiedlich. wenn du diese grüßere Rundung wie beim linken (geschätzt R5?) auch noch beim rechten machst, kommen die 7,5g nochmal runter.

müsste ja auch möglich sein, die rot eingezeichneten Linien parallel zu machen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Die Rundungen sind sogar gleich... aber der Winkel ist anders 

Mir ist eben noch ne Idee für Optik & Gewichtseinsparung am Yoke gekommen. Mal schaun, wie lange ich noch durch halte


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hab das Ding grad noch leichter gemacht... jetzt sind wir bei gerade mal 7,5gr Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber der weniger schönen Variante. Musste extra noch mal die Klemmung anpassen:
> 
> Mal schaun, ob sich irgendwo noch die letzen 7,5gr finden  Eigentlich isses sogar weniger, da die Rohre minimal kürzer geschnitten werden
> 
> @BommelMaster: Danke für Deine Inspiration, die Idee hat das Teil deutlich schöner gemacht!


Vielleicht nützt es ja irgendwas, wenn man den Gewindeeinsatz gar nicht in eine Bohrung steckt. Reicht ja wenn auf der einen Seite das Material ist. Also eine Mulde statt Bohrung. Dann könnte man zumindest teilweise noch Material wegnehmen, so wie rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Alles ganz hübsch in Plastik... im Moment habe ich noch keine schöne Idee für eine Variante die an einem Alurahmen passt


Der letzte Rahmen (Zugausgang) ist ja Alu. Für den Bremsleitungseingang könnte man oben auch sowas ähnliches machen wie hier links:





Das ist auch in Alu gar kein Problem. Dann könnte man die Klemmung gleich ans Steuerrohr machen, dann ist reibende oder scheppernde Leitung am Steuerrohr auch kein Thema.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Die Löcher sind bei der Alu-Variante nicht unkritisch... da muss auf jeden Fall eine Art von Rahmen aufgelötet oder aufgeschweißt werden. Im Prinzip gibt es das ja schon bei den aktuellen Alutech-Bikes. Diese Zugführungen könnte man evtl. mit einem anderen Deckel anpassen. Da muss ich morgen mal ran... jetzt ist erstmal Heiazeit, war n brutal langer Tag


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

ok, gute Nacht


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hmmm... wie würdest Du das denn lösen?
> 
> Viel Verständnis habe ich dafür ehrlich gesagt nicht. Fahre selber n bissl Mopped (seit knapp 18 Jahren) und hatte nie Probleme beim Umstieg...
> 
> Wenn wir das einfach hin bekommen... dann ists natürlich kein Problem!



Es würde aber sicherlich die Attraktivität außerhalb des deutschsprachigem Raums steigern...


----------



## kasimir2 (27. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark 

Moin Stefan,

wegen dem Verständnis...
Ich bin Linkshänder und fahre seit über 35 Jahren Motorrad - das sind für mich Gründe genug.

Aber überleg´ mal. Du fährst selber Moped, schraubst an Autos und hast beruflich mit Fahrrädern
zu tun.
Bei welchem dieser Fahrzeuge bist Du beim Aufbau und dem mischen von Teilen praktisch aller
Hersteller völlig frei. und das ganze auch noch ohne das es den TÜV interessiert? Na?
Und jetzt kommen die Hersteller und sagen: "Macht was Ihr wollt, aber die Hinterradbremse muß
nach rechts. Warum? Weil das immer schon so war."
Das ist ein Argument!

Aber Du wolltest auch wissen wie ich mir die praktische Umsetzung vorstelle.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die komplette innenverlegung aller Züge gesetzt ist.
Die grundsätzliche Idee von foreigner gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut.
Wenn man jetzt die Zugeingänge auf beiden Seiten für max. drei Leitungen auslegt,
(Linker Eingang: Schaltung, Sattelstütze, HR Bremse. Rechter Eingang: Umwerfer,
Sattelstütze, HR Bremse)
und den Ausgang unten auch für drei Leitungen,
(Schaltung, Sattelstütze, HR Bremse. Umwerfer kommt ja separat aus dem Unterrohr-
abschlussblech)
dann hätte man optisch eine schöne Symmetrie, und für die Fertigng drei gleiche Bauteile
(Verstärkungsrahmen plus Verschlussdeckel).
Ihr habt Vorteile im Einkauf, der Fertigung und die Kunden haben die völlig freie Wahl wie
sie ihre Züge verlegen möchten - bzw. wie und mit welchen Komponenten sie ihr Rad aufbauen
wollen.
Alle sind glücklich und hier kann zu ;-)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Jo, hatte ich vergessen: Das mit dem Klemmen des Zuges beim ein und Ausgang zählt auch für die Sattelstütze, analog zur Bremsleitung.


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> 
> Moin Stefan,
> 
> ...



Eigentlich geht deine Absicht ja dahin, dass rechts und links oben am Rahmen die Zugeingänge hin kommen.
Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Seht ihr es überhaupt noch als Problem? In Zeiten von 760er-780er Lenkern an solchen Bikes hat man doch gar keine Nachteile mehr, wenn die Leitung den kurzen Weg vorm Steuerohr nimmt, anstatt klassisch außen einmal ums Steuerrohr herum. Da knickt nix, Bögen sind sauber und groß genug und die Züge scheppern auch nicht mehr herum. Ehrlich gesagt erschließt sich für mich das Problem nicht. Meine Schaltzüge fahr ich auf kurzem Wege vor dem Steuerroh montiert. Die stören weniger als die Brems- und Sattelstützenleitungen, die klassisch außen herum gehen. Funktion einwandfrei.


----------



## kasimir2 (27. Februar 2015)

@foreigner 

Ich seh da schon ein Problem bei Rahmen die mich zwingen den "kurzen" Weg zu gehen.
Meist ist der Zuganschlag/eingang ziemlich weit hinten. Dann liegt ein recht langes Stück
Zug permanent am Rahmen an und wandert beim lenken ordentlich am Steuerrohr rauf
und runter. Das gibt dann entweder abklebe Orgien oder sehr große verkratzte Lackflächen.
Bei Rahmen die es mir erlauben "old school" Bögen zu verlegen habe ich das Problem nicht,
und ich habe die Freiheit selber zu entscheiden wie ich die Züge lege.

Zugegeben ist kein Weltuntergangsproblem. Aber ein Ärgernis das mit minimalem Aufwand
aus der Welt zu schaffen wäre.
Funktioniert auch bei breiten Lenkern (Tyee mit 785mm Lenker):







Gruß
Marc


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Also ich seh da jetzt nich wirklic ein Problem noch ein Loch mehr in den Rahmen zu machen.

Hätte ja auch diverse Vorteile, wie du schon erläutert hast.

Ist denn eine innen verlegte Zugführung schon gesetzt?

Oder ist außen nicht "fancy" genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

der @supurb-bicycles fährt auch Moto-Style, wie gut funktioniert das bei den bisherigen Alutechs? Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem mit 3 Eingängen li / re _wenn _es einigermaßen aussieht oder eine Abdeckung gibt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Also ich seh da jetzt nich wirklic ein Problem noch ein Loch mehr in den Rahmen zu machen.
> 
> Hätte ja auch diverse Vorteile, wie du schon erläutert hast.
> 
> ...



Ich bin allergrößter Freund von außen liegenden Zügen  Innenverlegung ist zwar fancy, aber auch bullshit...


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ein sehr großer Fan von gut gemachten innen verlegten Zügen.
Schlecht gemachte interne Züge sind tatsächlich ein großes Ärgernis. Aber das haben wir ja in der Hand.
Außen verlegte Züge können auch ganz schrecklich gemacht sein. Prinzipiell sind sie aber unschön.
Was ich in jedem Fall aber vermeiden würde (egal ob innen oder außen) sind Ösen oder Löcher für jede erdenkliche Zugart und 99% aller Fahrer muss mit einem Schweizer Käse rum fahren. Damit versaut man die schönste Optik. Wer unbedingt Zusatzleitungen für Sattelstützen am Oberrohr, oder Dämpferlockouts braucht, der kann die sich ja auch dran bauen. Gibt eine einfache, saubere Lösung: Kleben.

Außerdem: Intern ist fancy, also kommt intern. Was nicht fancy ist, wird nicht gemacht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich in jedem Fall aber vermeiden würde (egal ob innen oder außen) sind Ösen oder Löcher für jede erdenkliche Zugart und 99% aller Fahrer muss mit einem Schweizer Käse rum fahren. Damit versaut man die schönste Optik. Wer unbedingt Zusatzleitungen für Sattelstützen am Oberrohr, oder Dämpferlockouts braucht, der kann die sich ja auch dran bauen. Gibt eine einfache, saubere Lösung: Kleben.
> 
> Außerdem: Intern ist fancy, also kommt intern. Was nicht fancy ist, wird nicht gemacht.



Aus diesem Grund gefallen mir die Yozu-Dinger zum anschrauben so gut. Da kann man 1er, 2er, 3er und 4er Zugführungen befestigen... immer genau wie man es braucht!

Checkt mal, was die alles an Stuff haben, ist echt krass: http://www.yozu.com.tw/en_products.php

Basti fragt auch gerade ein paar neue Teile zum einlöten von denen an, ich hoffe dafür bekommen wir nächste Woche 3D-Daten. Vielleicht kann das ja was 

EDIT: Und fancy wirds sowieso... weil was wir machen wird automatisch fancy 
EDIT2: Ab sofort werden nur noch Posts die das Wort "fancy" beinhalten zur Kenntnis genommen!


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Also das Problem ist ja wohl eines der geringsten, auf ein Loch mehr oder weniger kommts ja nun nicht drauf an. Die meisten müssen ja auch mit der Umwerfer Kompatibilität klarkommen, auch wenn sie ohne fahren.  In dem Sinne wurden ja schon viele Kompromisse gemacht.

Deckel die man je nachdem was man wo verlegt anpassen kann (durch einfaches aufbohren, natürlich schon vorbereitet/markiert) wären natürlich auch top. 

EDIT:  Fancy   ;-)


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund gefallen mir die Yozu-Dinger zum anschrauben so gut. Da kann man 1er, 2er, 3er und 4er Zugführungen befestigen... immer genau wie man es braucht!
> 
> Checkt mal, was die alles an Stuff haben, ist echt krass: http://www.yozu.com.tw/en_products.php
> 
> ...


Richtig fancy wäre es, wenn es eine "Kappe" gibt, die sowohl mit Führungsöse für externen Zug taugt, aber man die gleiche Stelle auch ein Teil Schrauben könnte, mit dem man in den Rahmen kommt. Gibt´s sowas vielleicht schon? Damit könnte man dann wählen, ob man intern oder extern fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Richtig fancy wäre es, wenn es eine "Kappe" gibt, die sowohl mit Führungsöse für externen Zug taugt, aber man die gleiche Stelle auch ein Teil Schrauben könnte, mit dem man in den Rahmen kommt. Gibt´s sowas vielleicht schon? Damit könnte man dann wählen, ob man intern oder extern fährt.



Du meinst, was ich hier vorgeschlagen hatte?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-nebenzimmer.702427/page-23#post-12642596


----------



## christian_1975 (28. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch mal als Hinweis: Shimano-Umwerfer werden nicht passen! Die haben eine völlig dämliche Ausformung auf der Rückseite und da wir hier knapp mit dem Platz sind, habe ich Shimano als Option raus gekickt...


Hallo Stefan, 

schau mal den aktuellen SLX-Umwerfer an. Die haben die Parallelogrammführung geändert. Der kommt auch ohne die Delle aus! Von den Bedienkräften wesentlich geringer als der SRAM, vor allem im verschmutzten Zustand. Dazu bräuchte es aber noch ein 2. Loch nähe der rechten Kettenstrebe. Wär für mich die passendere Wahl,....


----------



## christian_1975 (28. Februar 2015)

http://www.yozu.com.tw/en_products.php?page=&keyword=&cid=2&pid=1094

model:11-455-000B+1
Nur ein Langloch einfräsen in's Rohr, das ganze hält dann wohl mit einem Spreizanker, wenn die Schraube angezogen wird?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2015)

nene... das äußere Bauteil wird eingelötet. Alles andere wäre der Rahmentod! Ich mal eine Variante mit gestanztem Langloch und eingeclipster Zugführung bei Votec probiert. Hat im En-Test nicht allzu lange gehalten. Der Rand von dem Langloch muss auf jeden Fall verstärkt werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> schau mal den aktuellen SLX-Umwerfer an. Die haben die Parallelogrammführung geändert. Der kommt auch ohne die Delle aus! Von den Bedienkräften wesentlich geringer als der SRAM, vor allem im verschmutzten Zustand. Dazu bräuchte es aber noch ein 2. Loch nähe der rechten Kettenstrebe. Wär für mich die passendere Wahl,....



Könnte sein, dass der auch passt... muss die Tage mal den aktuellen Umwerfer einbauen. Aber größere Anpassungen würde ich jetzt nimmer machen.


----------



## christian_1975 (28. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass der auch passt... muss die Tage mal den aktuellen Umwerfer einbauen. Aber größere Anpassungen würde ich jetzt nimmer machen.



Sollte nur das 2. Loch sein! 
Sag mal, bekommt man das Yozu-Zeugs auch in Deutschland?


----------



## Fury (28. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass der auch passt... muss die Tage mal den aktuellen Umwerfer einbauen. Aber größere Anpassungen würde ich jetzt nimmer machen.


woltte nur mal anmerken, dass es von sram für 2x10 und kettenblätter 36/22 oder 38/24 keinen S3 umwerfer aus der X9 serie gibt! X5, X7 und X0 gibts alles in S3 (ab X9 dann nicht mehr dual pull sondern entweder / oder – X9 gibts S3 in 42/28, 39/26 und dreifach).
da bei sram so ziemlich alle umwerder die gleiche machanik haben, ist es mir z.B. recht egal welcher umwerfer dran ist. ein X5 reicht mir völlig, wobei die X0 mit ihrem edelstahl käfig natürlich schon schick sind - und natürlich ein paar gramm leichter...


----------



## nuts (28. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Sollte nur das 2. Loch sein!
> Sag mal, bekommt man das Yozu-Zeugs auch in Deutschland?



Naja, YOZU verkauft halt an sich an Fahrrad-Hersteller und nicht an Endkunden, sprich Du müsstest jemand finden der bei Yozu bezieht und die Einzelteile nach Deutschland vertreibt.


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Du meinst, was ich hier vorgeschlagen hatte?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-nebenzimmer.702427/page-23#post-12642596



So in der Art wäre schon cool, wenn ich es mir recht überlege. Wenn man es damit allen recht machen kann.


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2015)

Zumindest für die Bremsleitung wäre eine "Außen"-Option für mich absolut Pflicht, bei dem Rest finde ichs wurscht, wenn durchgehende Außenhüllen verlegt sind. Aber das Thema hatten wir doch glaube ich gefühlt auch schon in 4 Threads?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hab das Ding grad noch leichter gemacht... jetzt sind wir bei gerade mal 7,5gr Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber der weniger schönen Variante. Musste extra noch mal die Klemmung anpassen:


Das will o.g. mir so gar nicht gefallen, da sind soviel neue Linien und Flächen drin, das macht den Anblick unruhig ( da fand ich die Ausgangsversion ehrlichgesagt noch besser) mir gefällt diese unten am Besten, da bleiben die Hauptlinien erhalten:








EDIT: was mir gerade noch auffällt zu den Löchern für den Kabelbinder für die Schaltzugverlegung, ich stelle mir das ziemlich fummelig vor den da quasi mit den Fingern "im" Yoke hinter dem Tretlagergehäuse, durchzuschleifen. Wäre eine kleine Clipaufnahme evtl. doch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Paintking (1. März 2015)

Wie soll eigentlich der Zug der Sattelstütze verlegt werden? Innenverlegung scheitert wohl am Hinterbaulager. Außen verlegt mit der Schlaufe finde ich persönlich leider sehr hässlich. Gibt es vielleicht doch eine Möglichkeit die Innenverlegung zu realisieren?


----------



## foreigner (1. März 2015)

Das beste und einfachste ist innen verlegen und kurzer Austritt zwischen Sattelrohr und Unterrohr. Da kann man auch leicht Nachschieben und so weiter. Einfach, praktisch und wenig störend.


----------



## foreigner (1. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Zumindest für die Bremsleitung wäre eine "Außen"-Option für mich absolut Pflicht, bei dem Rest finde ichs wurscht, wenn durchgehende Außenhüllen verlegt sind. Aber das Thema hatten wir doch glaube ich gefühlt auch schon in 4 Threads?



Und ich bin immer noch für Innverlegung und keine durchgehenden Außenhüllen. Außenhüllen im Rahmen sind absolut sinnlos und bieten keinen Vorteil.


----------



## nuts (1. März 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Wie soll eigentlich der Zug der Sattelstütze verlegt werden? Innenverlegung scheitert wohl am Hinterbaulager. Außen verlegt mit der Schlaufe finde ich persönlich leider sehr hässlich. Gibt es vielleicht doch eine Möglichkeit die Innenverlegung zu realisieren?



Naja, die Achse hat 17 mm Durchmesser, die Bohrung 42 mm - man kann also durchaus mit der Leitung da vorbei. Die Frage ist nur, ob das praktikabel ist. Müssen wir mal mit Stefan diskutieren, wie groß die Löcher zum Sitzrohr und zum Unterrohr sein können. 

Aber: Will man das, den Hinterbau demontieren um die Leitung verlegen zu können? Da ist die Variante mit kurzem Austritt halt - wenn man mal was dran macht - doch einfacher.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Zugverlegung im Rohr hat nur einen Vorteil: die Optik.

Dagegen hat die Zugverlegung außen nur einen Nachteil: die Optik.

Da es mehr Gesichtspunkte als die Optik gibt frage ich mich, warum die Frage überhaupt gestellt wird.


----------



## Paintking (1. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das beste und einfachste ist innen verlegen und kurzer Austritt zwischen Sattelrohr und Unterrohr. Da kann man auch leicht Nachschieben und so weiter. Einfach, praktisch und wenig störend.



Hört sich gut an, so könnte man das machen.


----------



## Paintking (1. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Naja, die Achse hat 17 mm Durchmesser, die Bohrung 42 mm - man kann also durchaus mit der Leitung da vorbei. Die Frage ist nur, ob das praktikabel ist. Müssen wir mal mit Stefan diskutieren, wie groß die Löcher zum Sitzrohr und zum Unterrohr sein können.
> 
> Aber: Will man das, den Hinterbau demontieren um die Leitung verlegen zu können? Da ist die Variante mit kurzem Austritt halt - wenn man mal was dran macht - doch einfacher.



Klar, so eine Lösung mit kurzem Austritt ist mir persönlich lieber als eine große Schlaufe zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr. Das stört die Optik des Rades doch gewaltig.

@slowbeat: Das die Technik vor der Optik stehen sollte ist klar, aber perfekt ist es nur dann wenn beides stimmt.


----------



## veraono (1. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch für Innverlegung und keine durchgehenden Außenhüllen. Außenhüllen im Rahmen sind absolut sinnlos und bieten keinen Vorteil.


Das war letzter Stand der allgemeinen Diskussion (als sie vor einigen Wochen hier schonmal geführt wurde) :
Innenverlegt mit durchgehenden Hüllen.
Jedenfalls hat @nuts dem u.g. Post , der sich darauf bezog die  Hüllen nicht zu unterbrechen , stark zugesprochen 


Eisbein schrieb:


> Unterbrochene Zughülle? Sowas macht noch jemand?!



Vorteil sehe ich in einfacherem Wechsel des Zuges und keine Probleme mit innen liegenden Linern , die sich lösen oder beschädigt sind, zu haben.

Aber was ist denn nun mit den Kabelbinder-Löchern seitlich im Yoke, bin ich der einzige der Sorge hat da innen im Yoke , hinter dem Tretlager, den Kabelbinder mit den Wurstfingern um 180° wieder rauszuschleifen, und sich eine kleine Kabelführung zum clipsen oder zumindest um den Kabelbinder außen zu befestigen, wünscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (1. März 2015)

Jap, scheint so...

Ich seh das ziemlich unkritisch: 

Kabelbinderspitze vor dem einführen ein bisschwn in die gewünschte Richtung vorbiegen, ins untere rohr rein damit, von unten mim Zeigefinger nur leicht gegenhalten und schieben. Schon kommt das Ding oben raus geflutscht. 100 mal so gemacht, 100 mal geklappt! 

Nie vergessen: mit Kabelbindern und Panzerband haste die Möglichkeit die ganze Welt zu reparieren!

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Stefans Vorschlag zur Zugverlegung mit Adaptern zur AußenVerlegung klasse. Zumindest bei der Bremsleitung hätte ich gerne die Option, auch aussen zu verlegen.

Mal ne andere Idee:

Was ist denn, wenn man die Löcher zur Führung oben auf das Unterrohr packt? 

2x2 Löcher hinter einander in 'V' Form ankommend. Also je eins rechts, eins links und das gleiche ein Stück tiefer nochmals. 
Sähe sehr aufgeräumt auf, jeder kann sich überlegen, wie er was legen will und die seitliche Optik wäre aufgeräumter.

Kann man mir da folgen? Sonst zeichne ich das nochmal auf...


----------



## nuts (1. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Das war letzter Stand der allgemeinen Diskussion (als sie vor einigen Wochen hier schonmal geführt wurde) :
> Innenverlegt mit durchgehenden Hüllen.
> Jedenfalls hat @nuts dem u.g. Post , der sich darauf bezog die  Hüllen nicht zu unterbrechen , stark zugesprochen
> 
> ...



Naja, das Yoke ist ja von unten komplett offen - ich stelle mir das eigentlich ziemlich einfach vor? Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## nuts (1. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Jap, scheint so...
> 
> Ich seh das ziemlich unkritisch:
> 
> ...



Einfach den Eingang mittig, oder? Dagegen spricht, dass der Abstand zum Steuerrohr größer wird. Das sorgt a) für länger ungeführte Züge und b) dafür, dass man sich nicht mehr so gut helfen kann, indem man die Gabel ausbaut. Das ist sonst recht praktisch: Gabel raus, und durchs Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr gegriffen und die Züge rausgedrückt.

Davon abgesehen wäre es sehr charmant


----------



## Phi-Me (1. März 2015)

Nicht wirklich mittig...

Ich meinte mehr so ein Stück nach oben verschoben, aber schon noch mit Tendenz zur jeweiligen Seite und eben leichtvon der Seite kommend. 

Also wenn du auf dem Rad sitzen würdest, dann stell dir ein 'V' oben auf dem unterrohr vor. 

Wären also vielleicht 2cm mehr Züge, welche durch die 'v' Anordnung noch schön vom Rahmen weggehalten werden würden.

Ist immer schwer sowas schriftlich zu beschreiben...


----------



## veraono (1. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Naja, das Yoke ist ja von unten komplett offen - ich stelle mir das eigentlich ziemlich einfach vor? Oder übersehe ich was?


Hm ja, Asche auf mein Haupt, mir war gar nicht so bewusst wie lang das Yoke wirklich ist und das Bild von schräg unten aus dem Eingangspost hatte ich auch nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Dürfte wohl wirklich kein Prob. sein


----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Einfach den Eingang mittig, oder? Dagegen spricht, dass der Abstand zum Steuerrohr größer wird. Das sorgt a) für länger ungeführte Züge und b) dafür, dass man sich nicht mehr so gut helfen kann, indem man die Gabel ausbaut. Das ist sonst recht praktisch: Gabel raus, und durchs Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr gegriffen und die Züge rausgedrückt.
> 
> Davon abgesehen wäre es sehr charmant


Bitte Löcher oben seitlich. Lange ungeführte Leitungen die dann anfangen an herumzuschlagen besonders ans Steurerohr und teilweise sogar auf die Gabel sind ein graus. An immer leiser werdenden Rädern dank Kupplungen und x-horizon am Schaltwerk, fehlende Umwerfer und Führungen und passenden Kettenstrebenschützern, sind inzwischen schlapperde Leitungen mit das lauteste am Fahrrad und damit das störendste. Ich fände sogar eine seitlich Klemmung der Züge und Leitungen am Steuerrohr super, Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man mit passendem Gegenstück am Ausgang, die Leitungen spannen, oder definiert ins Rohr gedrückt legen könnte und so klappern der Leitungen im Rahmen verhindert, genauso wie viel frei Länge zum wackeln vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (2. März 2015)

Hier mal kurz ne einfach skizze:

Links käme das Steuerrohr dran. ist also der obere ausschnitt des unterrohrs. geguckt wird von vorne und bremsseitig.

Da gibts ehrlich gesagt keine längeren Züge oder sonstige Nachteile...


Na toll... wieso kann ich kein Foto Anhängen?!


----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch für Innverlegung und keine durchgehenden Außenhüllen. Außenhüllen im Rahmen sind absolut sinnlos und bieten keinen Vorteil.



Wenn du mit Zuganschlägen beim Eintritt in den Rahmen arbeitest, dann hast du aber auch das Problem, dass du bei nem Zugwechsel ganz schön fummeln musst um den neuen Zug wieder durch das kleine Loch aus dem Rahmen raus zu bekommen... Klar, die Klappergefahrt ist minimal, aber es sind mehr Störstellen, an denen Wasser / Dreck in den Zug eindringen kann und der Austausch des Zugs ist deutlich aufwändiger als bei durchgehenden Leitungen...

Ich möchte noch mal das Thema mit den HR Bremse links aufgreifen und meinen Standpunkt mitteilen. Bei außenverlegter Bremsleitung kann ich die Bremse problemlos von rechts nach links umlegen. Bei aufgeschraubten Leitungshaltern auf dem Unterrohr funktioniert das Perfekt! Bei innenverlegten Zügen kommt die Bremsleitung in der Regel seitlich am Unterrohr raus. Wenn ich die Bremse dann umbaue ist das ein riesen Krampf, weil die Leitung links rauskommt und dann mit einem undefinierten Radius geführt werden muss. Alternativ muss man die Leitung trennen und einen anderen Ausgang am Unterrohr wählen, wenn vorhanden. Die Arbeit ist einfach nur überflüssig. Deshalb, Bremsleitungen gehören immer nach außen!!!

Für mich persönlich sind außenliegende Züge und Bremsleitung immernoch ideal. Parallel auf dem Unterrohr verlegt mit aufgeschraubten Haltern, da kann man für jedes Setup eine optisch ansprechende Lösung finden!!!


----------



## nuts (2. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hier mal kurz ne einfach skizze:
> 
> Links käme das Steuerrohr dran. ist also der obere ausschnitt des unterrohrs. geguckt wird von vorne und bremsseitig.
> 
> ...



öhm, kann ich per Ferndiagnose nur schwer sagen. Unter dem Antwort-Fenster ist ein "Datei hochladen" Button, das ist wohl der einfachste Weg. Wenn Du dann "vollbild" klickst, erscheint das Bild groß, ansonsten immerhin als kleines Attachment unten.


----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Zuganschlägen beim Eintritt in den Rahmen arbeitest, dann hast du aber auch das Problem, dass du bei nem Zugwechsel ganz schön fummeln musst um den neuen Zug wieder durch das kleine Loch aus dem Rahmen raus zu bekommen... Klar, die Klappergefahrt ist minimal, aber es sind mehr Störstellen, an denen Wasser / Dreck in den Zug eindringen kann und der Austausch des Zugs ist deutlich aufwändiger als bei durchgehenden Leitungen...
> 
> Ich möchte noch mal das Thema mit den HR Bremse links aufgreifen und meinen Standpunkt mitteilen. Bei außenverlegter Bremsleitung kann ich die Bremse problemlos von rechts nach links umlegen. Bei aufgeschraubten Leitungshaltern auf dem Unterrohr funktioniert das Perfekt! Bei innenverlegten Zügen kommt die Bremsleitung in der Regel seitlich am Unterrohr raus. Wenn ich die Bremse dann umbaue ist das ein riesen Krampf, weil die Leitung links rauskommt und dann mit einem undefinierten Radius geführt werden muss. Alternativ muss man die Leitung trennen und einen anderen Ausgang am Unterrohr wählen, wenn vorhanden. Die Arbeit ist einfach nur überflüssig. Deshalb, Bremsleitungen gehören immer nach außen!!!
> 
> Für mich persönlich sind außenliegende Züge und Bremsleitung immernoch ideal. Parallel auf dem Oberrohr verlegt mit aufgeschraubten Haltern, da kann man für jedes Setup eine optisch ansprechende Lösung finden!!!



Wie das ohne Zug durch kleines Loch fummeln geht hab ich schon auf den ersten beiden Seiten geschrieben.
Und ich will von Leitung möglichst gar nichts sehen, auch nicht von der Bremsleitung. Bremsleitung am Oberrohr ist bei Einfedern auch das denkbar ungünstigste. Die gehört in jedem Fall ins Unterrohr.

Für mich ist die einfachste Lösung: Zugführung wie an der Tofane und gut ist. Bei 2 Eingängen pro Seite oben hat nun wirklich jeder die Möglichkeit seinen Bremszug rechts oder links rein zu leiten. Und dieses Herumgetue, dass man ja den Zug nur aufwendig tauschen kann.  Sorry, da habe ich kein Verständnis.
Wenn ich alle 3 Jahre mal eine halbe Stunde investieren muss, weil ich irgendeine Leitung mal neu legen muss, dann finde ich das absolut ok. Dafür habe ich sonst 365 Tage im Jahr nicht die blöden Züge da offen herumliegen. Manche tun jedes mal so, wenn es um Zugverlegung geht, als müsste man vor jeder Tour erstmal neue Leitungen verlegen, ist echt bischen lächerlich (mein jetzt nicht dich @duc-mo , nicht dass es hier zum Missverständnis kommt).


----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

PS: Am Ende kommt noch sowas raus wie am ICB 1. Schön ist anders. Das Zuggequetsche da auf dem Oberrohr stört mich am meisten an dem Rahmen, und am Steuerrohr  schabt´s trotzdem. Das wäre so schön intern gegangen...


----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2015)

Sorry, ich habe Oberrohr statt Unterrohr geschrieben. Ich habs korrigiert.
Für mich ist es ein Graus, wenn die Bremsleitung in den Rahmen kommt. Ich kaufe eine neue Bremse und das Erste was ich mache ist die Leitung zu trennen und durch den Rahmen zu fummeln, dabei verteile ich die Bremsflüssigkeit im Rahmen. Die Leitung kann ich nicht unter Spannung halten und sie wird gegen den Rahmen schlagen und klappern. Im Hauptrahmen kann ich das noch verhindern, in dem ich irgendwas durch das Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr stopfe um die Leitung unten zu halten, aber in der Kettenstrebe klappt das nicht. Sauber entlüften kann ich die Bremse auch nicht, weil ich keine Möglichkeit habe die Leitung ab zu klopfen um verbleibende Luftblasen zu lösen. Für mich ist das die technisch schlechteste Lösung und optisch ist es für mich kein Vorteil. Letztlich sieht man bei außenverlegten Zügen ungefähr 70cm mehr von der Bremsleitung als bei innenverlegten Zügen und wenn das Bike erst mal dreckig ist, dann ist es gar kein Unterschied mehr!!!
Ideal wären für mich, wenn Umwerfer, Schaltzug, Bremse und Variostütze oben auf dem Unterrohr mit aufgeschraubten 4xFührungen verlegt werden. Auf innenverlegten Schaltzügen kann ich mich noch einlassen, aber auch das finde ich überflüssig!


----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich kaufe eine neue Bremse und das Erste was ich mache ist die Leitung zu trennen und durch den Rahmen zu fummeln, dabei verteile ich die Bremsflüssigkeit im Rahmen. Die Leitung kann ich nicht unter Spannung halten und sie wird gegen den Rahmen schlagen und klappern. Im Hauptrahmen kann ich das noch verhindern, in dem ich irgendwas durch das Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr stopfe um die Leitung unten zu halten, aber in der Kettenstrebe klappt das nicht.



Wenn ich eine neue Bremse kaufe muss ich die Leitung eh kürzen. Muss ich sie kürzen, muss ich sie auch entlüften. Es macht keinen unterschied, ob ich die gerade noch durch den Rahmen ziehe. Wie bereits vorgeschlagen, kann ich die Leitung auch spannen, wenn man am ein und Ausgang eine Klemmöglichkeit vorsieht. Schwierig ist das nicht. Von mir aus kann die Leitung auch auf der Kettenstreb liegen, damit kann ich noch leben. Schöner wäre trotzdem drin. Auch hier: Klemmung am ein und Ausgang, Sache erledigt. Beim Entlüften paar mal gegen den Rahmen klopfen, dann klappt auch das. Dass sich Luft in den glatten Leitungen hält, die beim durchspritzen sich nicht löst, gibt´s außerdem quasi nicht. Die Luft sitzt quasi immer im oder vorm Sattel oder Griff.

Außerdem ist Bremsen dran bauen eine einmalige Sache. Das war´s dann für die nächsten Jahre. Und?



duc-mo schrieb:


> Für mich ist das die technisch schlechteste Lösung und optisch ist es für mich kein Vorteil. Letztlich sieht man bei außenverlegten Zügen ungefähr 70cm mehr von der Bremsleitung als bei innenverlegten Zügen und wenn das Bike erst mal dreckig ist, dann ist es gar kein Unterschied mehr!!!
> Ideal wären für mich, wenn Umwerfer, Schaltzug, Bremse und Variostütze oben auf dem Unterrohr mit aufgeschraubten 4xFührungen verlegt werden. Auf innenverlegten Schaltzügen kann ich mich noch einlassen, aber auch das finde ich überflüssig!



Wenn man lauter Leitungen, Hacken und Ösen am Rahmen hat, dann wird's auch schwerer mit dem sauber halten. Glattes Rohr ist schnell sauber.
Innenverlegt hat auch den großen Vorteil, dass die Leitungen oben sauber aus dem Rahmen kommen in einem gewissen Winkel. Am Rahmen schabt da nix. Außen verläuft sie immer direkt am Rahmen, schabt dran herum und klappert teilweise auch. Scheuerstellen am Steuerrohr gibt´s sowieso, außer man kleistert den Rahmen mit Klebern zu. Gerade bei Eloxalrahmen ja wunderschön.
Die technisch schlechteste Lösung sind mies gemachte innenverlegte Züge, das stimmt. Danach kommt dann außen verlegt. Die technisch beste Lösung ist eine gut gemachte interne Lösung. Hat eben Vorzüge gegenüber außen Verlegung. Nicht nur optische.

Die beste Position für den Eingang oben wäre für mich immer noch die hier:


----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2015)

Eine neue Bremse kann ich bei außenverlegten Leitungen kürzen, sauber entlüften und erst dann ans Bike schrauben. Wenn nach ein paar Monaten die Bremse entlüftet werden muss oder die Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht werden muss, dann schraube ich ein paar Halter ab und hab die Bremse lose. Für mich der Idealzustand.
Eine Klemmmöglichkeit der Bremsleitung funktioniert nur, wenn die Leitung zugfest ist und die Klemmung nicht verrutscht. Da es sicher mehr als nur einen Bremsleitungsdurchmesser gibt, dann wird’s noch schwieriger eine passende Klemmung zu konstruieren. Ich habe Zweifel, dass das zuverlässig vor Klappern schützt.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. März 2015)

Ahhhh, es klappt nur im Inet Explorer....  Firefox hat versagt=)






So stelle ich mir das vor. Wie gesagt: Links käme das Steuerrohr ran.


----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man die Kurbel demontieren muss um den Kabelbinder zu ersetzen??? Bei montierter Kurbel wird ein Zugwechsel wohl ziemlich fummelig... Eine Zugführung mit nem weiten Bogen unter dem Tretlager fände ich da sinnvoller, zumal der Eingang für den Umwerfer ja auch unten am Unterrohr ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man die Kurbel demontieren muss um den Kabelbinder zu ersetzen??? Bei montierter Kurbel wird ein Zugwechsel wohl ziemlich fummelig... Eine Zugführung mit nem weiten Bogen unter dem Tretlager fände ich da sinnvoller, zumal der Eingang für den Umwerfer ja auch unten am Unterrohr ist...


Sorry, da muss ich dir aber ganz deutlich widersprechen. Dann lieber außen verlegte Züge.  (und ne, die will ich immer noch nicht)
Das in Bögen unter dem Unterrohr führt durch die starke Bewegung des Zuges außerhalb des Drehpunktes sehr häufig zu Schaltproblemen . Gibt öfter mal "Ghost-Shifting" bei starkem Durchfedern. Hatten ältere Räder von mir häufig. Auch das ICB 1 hat es gelegentlich, weil der Zug genau wie von Dir beschrieben verlegt wurde. (War schon damals dagegen, aber es hört ja keiner )
So schwer ist es übrigens nicht, den Zug da zu verlegen. Von unten ist das Yoke offen. Also von hinten unten Kabelbinder durchs obere Loch, einmal umgebogen (ja ist eng, aber das geht garantiert auch noch ohne Werkzeug) und durchs andere Loch und hinten fest ziehen. fertig.
Vor allem: Lieber einmal fummeln und dafür gute Schaltperformance. Das dürfte wohl der wesentlich wichtigere Aspekt sein.


----------



## duc-mo (3. März 2015)

Ich hatte bei der von mir genannten Zugverlegung nie Schaltprobleme. Der Bogen unter dem Tretlager ist nicht anders als der Bogen vor dem Steuerrohr...

Wie du den Kabelbinder so rund biegst, dass du ihn von hinten durch beide Löcher führen kannst und auch noch den Schaltzug umschlingst, würde ich gern mal sehen... Ich bleibe dabei, ohne die Kurbel zu demontieren wird man den Kabelbinder nicht einführen können. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja den Kabelbinder locker zu lassen. Damit wird zwar die Lage in Längsrichtung nicht fixiert, aber der Zug kann trotzdem nicht an der Kurbel streifen. Vielleicht fällt den Jungs aber noch was Besseres ein um den Zug zu fixieren...

Wie auch immer, das Argument mit der geringeren Bewegung des Zugs ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen und auf der Bremsseite funktioniert das ja genauso. Wenn Schaltwerk und Bremse durch die Lagerachse geführt werde, wäre ich für eine offene Verlegung auf dem Unterrohr.


----------



## foreigner (3. März 2015)

wie man den Kabelbinder umbiegt?




Spätestens damit geht´s. Ich wette, ich schaff´s auch ohne. 2 Kästen Bier!?

Der Zug unter dem Tretlager ist nicht vergleichbar mit Schlaufe oben. Unten ist ein sehr enger sich bewegender Bogen in Zwangsposition. Dazu sind die Bewegungen noch extrem schnell. Ich hatte es oft bemerkt, dass es sich auf die Schaltung auswirkt. Wie dem auch sei, der geradlinigere Weg ist der durch das Yoke und man wird kaum freiwillig zusätzliche Bögen machen.


----------



## Symion (3. März 2015)

Finde die Zugfürung am Scott Genius gut gelöst. Alubacken welche die Leitungen klemmen, gespannt werden diese mittels einer Schraube.


----------



## mawe (3. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei der von mir genannten Zugverlegung nie Schaltprobleme.


Ich hatte zwar noch keine Schaltprobleme, dich darauf zurückführen könnte, aber mir ist mal ein hochschlagender Ast in einen Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager geraten und hat sich zwischen Boden und Zug schräg verkeilt.
Seit dem weiß ich, dass ich unter dem Tretlager keine Schlaufen mehr  haben möchte.


----------



## duc-mo (3. März 2015)

Stimmt, etwas ähnliches habe ich auch mal erlebt. Kam in vier Jahren mit dem Bike aber nur einmal vor... Beim nächsten Zugwechsel habe ich die Schlaufe aufs Minimum reduziert und hatte nie wieder Probleme.

Was mir in dem Zusammenhang noch einfällt... Gibt es im ICSG Standard eine Vorgabe über die Freiräume??? Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ein Zug am Yoke mit der KeFü kollidiert ist, als die Kefü leicht verbogen ist....


----------



## nuts (3. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Stimmt, etwas ähnliches habe ich auch mal erlebt. Kam in vier Jahren mit dem Bike aber nur einmal vor... Beim nächsten Zugwechsel habe ich die Schlaufe aufs Minimum reduziert und hatte nie wieder Probleme.
> 
> Was mir in dem Zusammenhang noch einfällt... Gibt es im ICSG Standard eine Vorgabe über die Freiräume??? Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ein Zug am Yoke mit der KeFü kollidiert ist, als die Kefü leicht verbogen ist....



Ist mir nicht bekannt, aber: Der Zug ist dünner, als die Ausfräsung im Yoke. Sprich: Bevor der Zug mit der Kefü kollidiert, würde die Kefü mit dem Yoke kollidieren. Und das dürfte nicht passieren.

Große Schlaufe unten statt Verlegung sauber durch den Drehpunkt steht für  uns nicht zur Debatte, zumal das ja an der Stelle recht elegant funktioniert. Die Klemmung am Steuerrohr ... mhm. Brauchen wir ein anderes Steuerrohr. Und dann am besten auf beiden Seiten? Irgendwie will's mir optisch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. März 2015)

Wurde eigentlich irgendwo abgestimmt, ob interne Zugverlegung oder nicht?
Vielleicht würde das Ergebnis ähnlich eindeutig dem gebogenen Unterrohr pro _externe Zugverlegung_ ausfallen!?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. März 2015)

Wir denken noch darüber nach, ob es eine Abstimmung dazu gibt...

Wir sind halt schon im Team unterschiedlicher Meinung. Ich finde externe Zugverlegung mit Yozu-Kabelhalter optimal. Durch die 1fach, 2fach, 3fach und 4fach Kabelhalter ist jedes erdenkliche Setup realisierbar.
Jürgen will eher interne Zugführung, weil die seiner Meinung nach besser ankommt.
Basti ist meines Wissens nach auch eher Freund von internen Zügen.
Stefanus hat vorgeschlagen beide Varianten zu ermöglichen, da habe ich aber interveniert weil ich das total überflüssig finde (zusätzlicher Aufwand).

Es ist also nicht einfach... ich denke bis morgen gibts eine Entscheidung zu einer möglichen Abstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Große Schlaufe unten statt Verlegung sauber durch den Drehpunkt steht für  uns nicht zur Debatte, zumal das ja an der Stelle recht elegant funktioniert.



Elegant wird es in meinen Augen erst, wenn man den Zug an der Stelle nicht über nen Kabelbinder fixieren muss. An den Yoke kann man doch sicher eine "Schlaufe" anbringen, durch den der Zug geschoben wird und der den Zug daran hindert am Kettenblatt zu schleifen. Die Fixierung erfolgt dann entweder am Drehpunkt oder am Auslass aus der Kettenstrebe...

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob das Thema intern vs. extern schon entschieden ist oder Alutech da einen klaren Favoriten hat, über den wie bei der Kabelführung am Yoke nicht weiter diskutiert werden muss, dann wäre das ja i.O. aber so dreht es sich im Kreis...


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

macht doch halbe halbe, also 2 außen 2 innen, dann kann keiner was sagen


----------



## drobbel (3. März 2015)

bzw. dann hat jeder was zu meckern...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt gibts nichts gegen außen verlegte Züge zu sagen...

Allein schon wenn man mal mit und mal ohne Variostütze fahren will, ist das ein Segen...

Genau so ist der Außen verlegte Zug bei jedem defekt super und gibt einem mehr Möglichkeiten, wie ich finde...

Naja, es sieht unter Umständen nicht so schick aus, muss es aber nicht, wenn die Züge schon verlegt sind. 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir denken noch darüber nach, ob es eine Abstimmung dazu gibt...


Für die Abstimmung solltet ihr aber auch zwei gute Alternativen zu interner und externer Zugführung präsentieren können. Ansonsten wird das Ergebnis verfälscht, je nachdem, welche Variante besser ausgearbeitet ist. Siehe die Wahl zum Unterrohr...

Generell würde ich mich für eine Zugverlegung am Hauptrahmen mit geschraubten Zughaltern auf dem Unterrohr aussprechen!

Wie du bereits sagtest, hat man damit von 1-4fach alle Optionen offen!
Zudem kann man dann mit der Leitung für die Reverb stealth vom Unterrohr über dem Schwingenlager ins Sitzrohr gehen. Und die Zugführung für die Dropperpost würde ich im Gegensatz zum ICB1 nur noch für eine stealth-Variante planen. Hier muss man darauf achten, dass man besonders mit dem neuen connectamajig-Anschluss eine deutlich größere Bohrung als den Leitungsdurchmesser braucht. Das sehe ich für die Stealth bei einer Innenverlegung kritisch. (Kann sein, dass OEM-Ware auch noch ohne diesen Leitungsadapter ausgeliefert wird, aber auf dem normalen Markt gibt es die neue Stealth nur noch mit connectamajig...)

Die Verlegung der Bremsleitung am Hinterbau mit Clips auf der Kettenstrebe scheint ja auch schon gesetzt. Da fände ich es wenig sinnvoll, die Leitung nur für das Verlegen durch den Hauptrahmen öffnen zu müssen. Zudem müsste hier bei einer Innenverlegung im Unterrohr ein Ausgang so geschaffen werden, dass die Bremsleitung ohne zu großen Bogen auf die Kettenstrebe geführt werden kann...

Die Verlegung des Zuges für das Schaltwerk durch die Kettenstrebe kann man ja trotzdem so behalten, das ist in dem Bereich sehr gut umgesetzt und gibt bei einer Verlegung auf dem Unterrohr einen sehr guten Übergang direkt auf Höhe des Schwingenlagers (Zugführung genau durch den Drehpunkt, damit wenig Zugbewegung beim Einfedern und kein "ghost-shifting").

Technisch gesehen macht es eigentlich nur beim Umwerfer sinn, den Schaltzug intern durch den Hauptrahmen zu führen, da hier der Zug wegen dem Anschlag im Yoke auf jeden Fall unter dem Tretlager raus kommen muss. Da könnte man im Unterrohr recht weit oben eine Öffnung mit integriertem Gegenhalter einsetzen, so dass der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer ohne Aussenhülle gespannt im Unterrohr läuft, dann unten am Tretlager ebenfalls mit Gegenhalter wieder austritt und man so unten nur eine Aussenhülle von der Austrittsöffnung bis zum Gegenhalter im Yoke bräuchte. Und wer keinen Umwerfer fährt, der braucht auch keinen Zug innen zu verlegen.

Von der Optik her ist eine gut gemachte Zugverlegung auf dem Unterrohr auch sehr unauffällig. Zum Beispiel wie bei diesem Rad:


----------



## foreigner (3. März 2015)

Naja, von der Seite, wenn man effektiv nur einen Zug von dreien sieht, schaut´s vielleicht einigermaßen aus.

Ich denke Schaltzüge und Stealth-Leitung rein, Bremsleitung raus wäre ein ganz guter Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke Schaltzüge und Stealth-Leitung rein, Bremsleitung raus wäre ein ganz guter Kompromiss.


Und noch zwei kleine Zughalter unters Oberrohr für alle die keine Reverb stealth fahren. Dann passt s.


----------



## nuts (4. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Und noch zwei kleine Zughalter unters Oberrohr für alle die keine Reverb stealth fahren. Dann passt s.



Die is eh gesetzt. Auch Basti konnte ich von Bremsleitung außen überzeugen, aber bei den Schaltzügen sind Jürgen und Basti sich einig (auch wg. Kundenfeedback), dass die auf jeden Fall rein sollen. Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auch den Umwerfer schöner, wenn er intern verlegt ist, sonst muss der von über dem Unterrohr nach unter dem Unterrohr, das kommt nicht gut. 

@Alpe7 was ist denn das für ein interessantes Rad?


----------



## veraono (4. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die is eh gesetzt. Auch Basti konnte ich von Bremsleitung außen überzeugen


----------



## duc-mo (4. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Von der Optik her ist eine gut gemachte Zugverlegung auf dem Unterrohr auch sehr unauffällig. Zum Beispiel wie bei diesem Rad:



So habe ich es bisher bei non Stealth Variostützen verkabelt. Die Schlaufe zwischen Unterrohr und Sitzrohr wird beim Ein und Ausfahren einfach nur enger, liegt aber immer sauber am Rahmen.
Die Schlaufe zum Umwerfer ist doch fast komplett von der Kurbel verdeckt, da erkenne ich nicht das Problem... 
Wenn schon zwei Leitungen (Bremse und Variostütze) außen verlegt werden und man diese per aufgeschraubten Haltern auf dem Unterrohr zieht, dann kann jeder der außenliegende Züge bevorzugt, diese mit entsprechenden 4-fach Haltern auf dem Oberrohr verlegen. Für die Freunde von innenverlegten Züge wäre das keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Was ist dann mit den Leuten mit verkehrten Händen? Dann müssten wir Zuganschläge auf beiden Seiten machen, damit die Moppedfahrer nicht weinen müssen... zumindest bräuchten wir ganz oben am Unterrohr jeweils seitliche Führungen, sonst scheuert die Brems-/Reverbleitung am Rahmen.

Und dann sind wir fast schon wieder bei komplett externen Zügen weil eh alle nötigen Befestigungen da sind...


----------



## duc-mo (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit den Leuten mit verkehrten Händen?



Keine Ahnung, was soll mit den Vorderradlinksbremsern denn sein??? 

Wieso brauchts "ganz oben am Oberrohr" Zugführungen, wenn mindestens die Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr läuft. Auf dem Unterrohr links und rechts je eine Blindnietmutter. Da kann man dann jeweils eine 1 oder 2-fach Führungen anschrauben um Bremse und Variostütze auf die beliebige Seite zu verkabeln. Mir ist die eine Blindniete im Rahmen völlig egal, solang ich vom Rahmenbauer nicht bevormundet werde mit welcher Hand ich zu Bremsen und den Sattel ab zu senken habe!


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

Also, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann sieht´s bei Stealth-Fahrern so aus:
- Schaltzüge drinnen.
- Stealth-Leitung drinnen
- Bremsleitung draußen auf Unterrohr (vielleicht leicht nach links verschoben auf Unterrohr)

Eine Leitung draußen ist auf alle Fälle schöner als 3 Leitungen draußen.
Die nicht-Stealth-Fahrer haben halt eine Leitung unter dem Oberrohr.

Fände ich alles so gut.
Bremsleitungsführung: Ich hätte gerne einen Halter so weit vorne am Steuerrohr wie möglich um Klappern und Scheuern zu verhindern.
Dann Halter leicht links auf dem Unterohr bis runter. Dann eine Halter innen an der Dämpferstrebe direkt über dem Schwingendrehpunkt und dann halt Halter auf Kettenstrebe. Fertig.

Ich wäre damit insgesamt zu frieden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was soll mit den Vorderradlinksbremsern denn sein???
> 
> Wieso brauchts "ganz oben am Oberrohr" Zugführungen, wenn mindestens die Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr läuft. Auf dem Unterrohr links und rechts je eine Blindnietmutter. Da kann man dann jeweils eine 1 oder 2-fach Führungen anschrauben um Bremse und Variostütze auf die beliebige Seite zu verkabeln. Mir ist die eine Blindniete im Rahmen völlig egal, solang ich vom Rahmenbauer nicht bevormundet werde mit welcher Hand ich zu Bremsen und den Sattel ab zu senken habe!



Sorry... meinte Unterrohr. Habs editiert.
Im Endeffekt könnte man dann aber alle Züge außen entlang legen, weil die Blindnietmuttern eh da sind. Wozu dann noch interne Züge?

EDIT:
Ich habe eine neue Idee... komme wahrscheinlich erst Freitag dazu die zu prüfen ggf. umzusetzen. Update folgt!


----------



## Felger (5. März 2015)

mich nervt auch das scheuern am Steuerrohr - bei sämtlichen Rädern. Einführung am Steuerrohr oder Halter an der Stelle wären ein Segen! Ich habe noch nie mit internen Leitungen (großer Unterschied zwischen Zügen und Hydraulik?) gearbeitet. Umbau außen geht leichter, oder? Wie fingert man das alles vom Rahmen raus? wie kommt man um die Ecken?


----------



## duc-mo (5. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sorry... meinte Unterrohr. Habs editiert.
> Im Endeffekt könnte man dann aber alle Züge außen entlang legen, weil die Blindnietmuttern eh da sind. Wozu dann noch interne Züge?



Wie gesagt, komplett außenliegende Züge wären mir eh am liebsten. Außer in der Kettenstrebe, da macht es durchaus Sinn um die Zugführung durch das Hauptlager zu gewährleisten. Letztlich sind doch eh nur zwei kurze Abschnitte von den Leitungen sichtbar. 20cm zwischen Tretlager und Dämpfer und nochmal 20cm zwischen Dämpfer und Lenkkopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> @Alpe7 was ist denn das für ein interessantes Rad?


homebrewed starling
Interessantes Konzept und sogar etwas ähnlich dem ICB2  Der Erbauer fährt auch motostyle, daher finde ich erst recht, dass diese Art der Zugverlegung die universellste ist!

Interne Züge sind wie PM180 am Hinterbau: Jeder will es haben, weil irgendwer mal damit angefangen hat und es jetzt halt "in" ist  Die allgemein technisch sinnvollste Lösung ist es überhaupt nicht! Kritisches Gewinde im Rahmen, keine 160er Scheibe mehr möglich und große Probleme, wenn der Adapter fertigungsbezogen schlecht konstruiert ist und beim Anschweißen geschlampert wurde...

Ebenso interne Züge: Wenn nicht richtig der Loadpath auf die Züge beachtet wurde, dann führt es bei großen Bewegungen der Züge erst recht zu einem Scheuern am Rahmen, allerdings im Gegensatz zu vielleicht dem Steuerrohr bei externen Zügen an Stellen, die man von außen teils nicht mal sehen kann. Ist halt echt gut für den Hersteller, wenn der Schaltzug nach 2 Jahren und damit ausserhalb der Gewährleistung den Rahmen durchgescheuert hat. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## veraono (5. März 2015)

Bei einem Freund von mir hat sich die Außenhülle vom Umwerfer Schaltzug am Übergang zum innen verlegten Teil, nachdem der Zug durch einen Verschalter mal kurz nicht unter Spannung war, aus dem Anschlag im Rahmen gelöst, und sich dann außen am Rahmen abgestützt. Das hat in der Folge dazu geführt, dass der Zug einen 2 cm langen Schlitz in den Rahmen gesägt hat bis es jemand bemerkte. 
Ist sicher ein sich ein potentielles Problem dem man problemlos vorbeugen kann (z.B.mit durchgehend verlegten Außenhüllen )


----------



## kasimir2 (6. März 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich war ja davon ausgegangen das innenverlegte Züge gesetzt sind.
Da das Ganze aber scheinbar noch offen ist hier mal meine Wunschvorstellung:

Züge größtenteils außen, und alles mit durchgehender Außenhülle.
Steuerrohr seitlich Gewinde für Halterungen (kein scheuern).
Zwei Gewinde auf dem Unterrohr für Halterungen, Zugaußenhüllen
laufen durch die Dämpferaufnahme.
Hier verschwindet der Umwerferzug im Unterrohr (optisch schön versteckt,
und das Rohr ist an der Stelle auch schon verstärkt).
Umwerferzug kommt vorm Tretlagergehäuse wieder ans Licht (diese Verlegung
vermeidet blöde Bögen unterm Tretlager).
Sattelstützleitung läuft vom Unterrohr aus entweder ins Sitzrohr (Stealth) oder außen
dran hoch. Hier dann evtl. benötigte Kabelführungen ankleben.
Hintere Bremsleitung läuft durch den Schwingendrehpunkt und über die Kettenstrebe, alles außen.
Der Schaltzug läuft durch den Schwindrehpunkt und dann wie bisher geplant durch die Kettenstrebe.

Bei so einer Verlegung kann jeder soviele Züge wie benötigt legen, und kann z.B. bei der Bremsleitung
frei entscheiden was von welcher Seite kommt.
Außerdem dürfte es so die wenigsten und "weichsten" Bögen in den Hüllen geben.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der letzte Rahmen (Zugausgang) ist ja Alu. Für den Bremsleitungseingang könnte man oben auch sowas ähnliches machen wie hier links:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurze Zwischen-Info:
Die Konstruktion ist in den letzten Details... bin grad an einer Zugführung, die der Variante auf dem rechten Bild vom Prinzip nicht unähnlich ist.
Das Sitzrohrgusset haben wir ganz undemokratisch intern klar gemacht. Bilder folgen bald wieder... muss mich jetzt aber erstmal ein, zwei Tage im Konstrukteurskämmerlein einsperren, um zu einem Ende zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Hoffe du hast genügend Kaffee da   Dann viel Erfolg die nächsten zwei Tage und ich bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. März 2015)

Bissl Frischfleisch zwischendurch:













Es ist unglaublich, wie viel Zeit drauf geht, um die Form im Anschlussbereich für die mehrfach gekrümmten Flächen passend zu machen. Wenn die Kabelführung immer nur an genau einer Stelle verbaut würde, dann könnte ich natürlich einfach die Fläche abgreifen und entsprechend trimmen. Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, ist ein bissl tricksen und Kompromiss finden angesagt 

Auf dem vierten Bild sieht man übrigens einen kleinen Spalt (2/10mm) zwischen Deckel und Einlötteil. Der ist dafür da, dass die Züge auch fest gehalten werden und nicht die ganze Zeit hin und her rutschen.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch was für unten einfallen lassen. Evtl. kommen da Standard-Teile zum Einsatz.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast genügend Kaffee da   Dann viel Erfolg die nächsten zwei Tage und ich bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt!



Ein Eimer Kaffee steht auf dem Tisch... und neben mir pennt die Katze und erinnert mich daran, dass ich irgendwas falsch mache


----------



## veraono (10. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bissl Frischfleisch zwischendurch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, gibt's denn eigentlich schon einen definitiven Plan ob nun mit durchgehenden Außenhüllen, mit Zuganschlag und (vorgelegten ) durchgehenden Linern ...
Zuletzt war ja die Aussage eher Richtung durchgehende Außenhüllen aber so offiziell dazu geäußert hat sich bislang noch niemand.


----------



## nuts (10. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, gibt's denn eigentlich schon einen definitiven Plan ob nun mit durchgehenden Außenhüllen, mit Zuganschlag und (vorgelegten ) durchgehenden Linern ...
> Zuletzt war ja die Aussage eher Richtung durchgehende Außenhüllen aber so offiziell dazu geäußert hat sich bislang noch niemand.



Durchgehende Außenhüllen werden's sein, sehen wir als praktikabelste Lösung an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Durchgehende Außenhüllen werden's sein, sehen wir als praktikabelste Lösung an



Des hört sich doch schohmal gut an  Aber eigentlich wollte ich schoh noch Bilder von eurer internen undemokratischen Lösung sehen...und a bisserl lästern  

G.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. März 2015)

Macht so eine Lösung bitte bitte auch für eure anderen Rahmen! Die nackigen Zugein- und -ausgänge an meiner Fanes sehen nicht toll aus. Die Zughüllen dort leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## foreigner (13. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark : Gibt´s schon was zu zeigen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Musste noch mal ne erhebliche Änderung am Yoke durchführen, bin aber fast fertig. Ich hoffe, dass heute die Basisgröße zu 100% fertig wird und ich anfangen kann die anderen Größen abzuleiten. Ich habe die letzten Änderungen extra nicht mehr diskutiert, um zu einem Ende zu kommen. Aber natürlich ist dann wieder der Jürgen daher gekommen und wollte noch dies und jenes... war wohl zu anstrengend das während der öffentlichen Diskussion zu äußern 
Wahrscheinlich machen wir dann einen eigenen Thread mit den Ergebnissen, sozusagen der "Big Bang" zum Abschluss


----------



## foreigner (13. März 2015)

Interessant wäre dann mal so der Zeitplan, wenn´s jetzt dann eigentlich ja steht.
Auch Ausstattungsmäßig wäre es interessant mal zu hören, in wie´s so weiter ging/geht.
Grüße


----------



## foreigner (13. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist dann wieder der Jürgen daher gekommen und wollte noch dies und jenes... war wohl zu anstrengend das während der öffentlichen Diskussion zu äußern



Wahrscheinlich ist´s jetzt ein 29er Viergelenker geworden. 

ne, im Ernst: Wenn du noch so viel am Yoke ändern musstest, vermute ich mal Jürgen kam mit dem bösen " + " daher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2015)

zeig mal her das yoke.

 bitte nicht zuviel verschlimmbessert...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist´s jetzt ein 29er Viergelenker geworden.
> 
> ne, im Ernst: Wenn du noch so viel am Yoke ändern musstest, vermute ich mal Jürgen kam mit dem bösen " + " daher.



keine Sorge... irgendwelchen schwachsinnigen Plus-Größen sind gar nicht mehr möglich. Dafür müsste ich viel zu tief in die Struktur eingreifen. Dem Jürgen ging es um den Anschweißbereich der Kettenstreben.

Ich hoffe, dass sich nicht noch eine zusätzliche Reifengröße etabliert... auch wenn es in einem sehr engen Bereich technisch Sinn macht, muss man doch auch mal an den Handel denken. Nicht jeder kleine Laden kann sich 26", 26"+, 27,5", 27,5"+, 29", Semi-Fatbike und Fatbike-Reifen in allerlei Versionen auf Lager legen.
Abgesehen davon nervts fürchterlich in der Konstruktion... "bitte 415er Kettenstreben mit 3,5" Reifen-Freigang und supersteifem Yoke..." und dazu "das beste aus beiden Welten"


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> keine Sorge... irgendwelchen schwachsinnigen Plus-Größen sind gar nicht mehr möglich. Dafür müsste ich viel zu tief in die Struktur eingreifen. Dem Jürgen ging es um den Anschweißbereich der Kettenstreben.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass sich nicht noch eine zusätzliche Reifengröße etabliert... auch wenn es in einem sehr engen Bereich technisch Sinn macht, muss man doch auch mal an den Handel denken. Nicht jeder kleine Laden kann sich 26", 26"+, 27,5", 27,5"+, 29", Semi-Fatbike und Fatbike-Reifen in allerlei Versionen auf Lager legen.
> Abgesehen davon nervts fürchterlich in der Konstruktion... "bitte 415er Kettenstreben mit 3,5" Reifen-Freigang und supersteifem Yoke..." und dazu "das beste aus beiden Welten"



Jetzt übertreib net...430er Kettenstrebe würd schoh reichen 

Naja, zum Glück ist mal endlich die besagte Ruhe vor dem Sturm zu Ende 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> zeig mal her das yoke.
> 
> bitte nicht zuviel verschlimmbessert...



Here you go:













Die Pfeilspitze am hinteren Ende ist dem Jürgen seiner Sorge um die Haltbarkeit der Schweißnaht geschuldet. Das neue Design bietet deutlich mehr Anschweißfläche und ist zudem ein gutes Stück breiter als die Kettenstrebe selbst um eine tiefe Wurzel der Schweißnaht zu erzwingen.
Das neue Portal auf der linken Seite soll drei Probleme erschlagen: a) die Zugführung (außen vorbei geht nicht, da der Lagerabstand so groß ist, dass es Probleme mit der Kurbel geben könnte), b) die "windschiefe" Verstrebung und c) Platzprobleme mit dem außen liegenden Portal (ist mir vieeeel zu spät aufgefallen, dass die Kurbel da Ärger macht).

Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man, wie knapp es bei einer 1x11 mit 34er KB zu geht... wo sollen da noch Plus-Reifen rein? Zum Glück verhindert die Physik den nächsten Marketing-Auswuchs am ICB 2.0


----------



## Plumpssack (13. März 2015)

Mir ist bewusst, dass mein Kommentar jetzt null konstruktiv ist aber ich will es trotzdem loswerden: Das Yoke gefällt mir jetzt optisch irgendwie überhaupt nicht, also so gar nicht..


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Mein Lieblingsteil ists ehrlich gesagt auch nicht... habe da schon schönere Varianten gezeichnet  Die zahlreichen Randbedingungen machen es halt extrem schwierig.

Im Prinzip müsste man das Ding, jetzt wo alle technischen Randbedingungen erfüllt sind noch mal komplett neu gestalten. Dann würde die Bauteilstruktur nicht nur schlanker, wahrscheinlich könnte man auch einige Ecken eleganter gestalten.
Ich habe dazu aber nicht mehr die Energie. Die gezeigte Version ist die neunte nach(!) den zahlreichen Funktionmuster-Varianten mit den unterschiedlichen Umwerferaufnahmen. Insgesamt sind ins Yoke mit all den Varianten seit Projektstart deutlich über 150 Stunden(!!!) gegangen. Das ist für einen normalen Arbeitnehmer (gibts sowas noch?) fast ein Monat Arbeit...

Wenn noch jemand an alternativen Varianten spielen will, dann gebe ich gerne ein 3D-Modell vom der aktuellen Version raus. Im Prinzip ist hier der Bauraum überall maximal ausgenutzt, also brauchts auch keine Dummys für Reifen & Umwerfer.


----------



## foreigner (13. März 2015)

Ich find´s gar nicht so schlecht. Natürlich versaut es der Umwerfer. Ohne den sähe es deutlich gefälliger aus. Aber ihr wollt´s ja so.
Ob mir der eingefräste Schriftzug gefällt, weiß ich nicht so recht. Einerseits cool, andererseits, wäre es ohne vielleicht hübscher.
Sieht halt sehr technisch aus. Die Leitungsführung der Scheibenbremse gefällt mir.
Ich denke aber auch, dass es in echt ohne die ganzen "Rundungskanten" (also die schwarzen Linien aus dem CAD) deutlich geschickter aussieht. Wirkt halt echt massiv das Ding, und suggeriert "Steifigkeit". Also zumindest die dem Käufer optisch vermittelte Steifigkeit ist hoch. 
Und du hast recht. Irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2015)

Also mir gefällts optisch sogar ganz gut so.

G.


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find s gut, vor allem die Anbindung der Verstrebungen gefällt mir gut

Eine Frage Stefan: Letzter Stand war ja Bremsleitung extern.  Das Teil auf dem Unterrohr links sieht sehr nach einem Kabel-Eintritt für interne Verlegung aus, ist das für die Variostütze ? (und das rechts mit der Klemmung für Schaltzug?).  Aber wie wird dann die Bremsleitung geführt?
Ich steh da grad sprichwörtlich auf der Leitung.
Danke


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Der Plan ist für die Bremsleitung sowohl eine interne als auch eine externe Möglichkeit zur Leitungsverlegung zu bieten.

Durch die neuen Zugeingänge/Zugausgänge sind ja eh schon vier Leitungseingänge oben gegeben (sonst hätte ich ja verschiedene Varianten für die neuen Teile machen müssen und dafür werden mit Sicherheit kleine Molds gemacht). Also war klar, dass es auf jeden Fall eine interne Möglichkeit zur Bremsleitungsverlegung geben wird. Das schöne dabei ist, dass man auch die Bremse im Mopped-Style montieren kann, da ja auf jeder Seite ein passender Eingang ist.

Ich hätte jetzt komplett auf die externe Leitungsverlegung verzichtet (wenn schon, denn schon)... aber der Stefanus möchte auf jeden Fall noch Leitungsanschläge für eine externe Verlegung am Unterrohr. Bin aber schon seit Stunden am überlegen, ob es nun geschraube Leitungshalter werden sollen, oder die ganz einfachen Anlötteile für ne Kabelbinderbefestigung. Kann mich nicht entscheiden, weil es sich so oder so mit der internen Verlegung beisst und mir beides nitt gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Ah, bin erhellt, aber was wurde denn aus der Idee von nuts mit dem “Wechsel-Chip“ , wäre doch jedenfalls für den Teil unten links am Unterrohr und oben am Eingang eine Option , dann braucht's nur noch in der Mitte vom Unterrohr eine kleine Halterung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

mal schaun... vielleicht macht er noch nen Entwurf dazu. Das wäre sicher eine elegante Lösung!


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Im Prinzip würd's ja schon reichen wenn man bei der von dir gezeigten Klemmung am Eintritt in den Rahmen eine zusätzliche Version hat , bei der eine der beiden Öffnungen als Tunnel durch den schwarzen “Klemmdeckel“ durchgeht. Und unten das Gleiche nur mit einer Öffnung/Durchtritt wie vermutlich auf der Schaltzug-Seite auch.
Sollte ein minimaler Mehraufwand sein, pro Rahmen zwei extra Klemmdeckel mit Tunnel-Ausfräsungen für eine durchgängige Bremsleitung und optisch ist es immer das gleiche Bauteil.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Daran hatte ich natürlich auch schon gedacht  Das dumme ist, dass der Zug dann durch den Schraubenkopf laufen müsste... wenn man das Teil richtig dick macht, dann gehts natürlich wieder, aber so richtig schön ist das nicht...


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

An den Wechselklipp dachte ich gerade auch. Vielleicht noch einen entwerfen, der unten an der Kante eine Halterung besitzt, welche den Anlötteilen für Kabelbinder entspricht...

Ist einfach und stört keinen, der intern verlegen will...

Edit: man kann auch NUR diese mit verkaufen. Wer dann nur intern verlegen will, kann sich den "Halter" ja mit dem Cutter Messer abschneiden.


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich natürlich auch schon gedacht  Das dumme ist, dass der Zug dann durch den Schraubenkopf laufen müsste... wenn man das Teil richtig dick macht, dann gehts natürlich wieder, aber so richtig schön ist das nicht...


Und wenn man den Tunnel ganz an den Rand des Bauteil s legt?  Es sieht halt jedenfalls auf den Bildern so aus, als ob da noch etwas “Fleisch“ wäre (und Fleisch braucht's da ja kein großartiges).


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

Daran dachte ich: (nur kurz hingekritzelt)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Im Prinzip könnte das so aussehen:



Leider ist das nur die halbe Lösung... der Ausgang unten sitzt seitlich versetzt, damit der Schaltzug möglichst "smooth" verläuft. Das würde sich mit der Bremsleitungsdurchführung nicht vertragen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Daran dachte ich: (nur kurz hingekritzelt)



Eine sehr schöne Idee. Leider ist das Bauteil dafür ein bissl zu flach. Aber die Idee lässt sich ausbauen... wartet mal 15min...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

Dann eben so: reicht auch! 

Edit: 15min? Man man man bisr du fix!


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Prinzip könnte das so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Leider ist das nur die halbe Lösung... der Ausgang unten sitzt seitlich versetzt, damit der Schaltzug möglichst "smooth" verläuft. Das würde sich mit der Bremsleitungsdurchführung nicht vertragen...


Also ich glaube noch simpler und schicker geht's zumindest oben nimmer.
Was spräche dagegen unten auf der linken Seite auch so ein Teil wie rechts für den Schaltzug zu nehmen, und die Klemmschraube etwas excentrisch anzusetzen? Dann bei der durchgehenden Version für externe Verlegung den Zug  noch zudem etwas excentrisch an der Schraube vorbeiführen und es müsste doch auch für die kleine Version mit dem Schraubenkopf passen ohne, dass die Teile deshalb klobiger werden müssen (im allerschlimmsten Fall schließt die extern-Version halt nicht 100% mit dem Sockel im Rahmen ab, was aber kaum auffallen dürfte)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Soooo... die billige Schlawinger-Variante


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

DU bist ein Tier!

Jetzt mach doch unten aus der Fase ne nach innen gerichtete Rundung, damit die Leitung gut sitzt=)

Top Idee!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Sowas ähnliches sagt meine Freundin auch immer zu mir... sie spezifiziert die Gattung aber genauer: "Schweini"  

Das mit der Rundung wäre sicher ne Option, aber ich will lieber die Fase für die Optik haben. Der Zug wird auch so schön auf der Fase liegen. In der Praxis wird dieses Detail ohnehin verschwindent klein sein... der Schlitz für den Kabelbinder hat grad mal 5x1.8mm (die ausgemessenen Kabelbinder haben 3x1.2mm).


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

So! Dann ist ja jetzt alles beisammen! 

Morgen Auslieferung der ersten Rahmen?

PS: Recht hast du natürlich! Dachte nur, dass das noch das I-Tüpferl wäre mit der Rundung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

Entschuldige! Hab doch noch was zu meckern! 

Willste nicht irgend eine Zentrierung noch einbauen? In den Dateien hier sieht es nicht so aus, als würde etwas anderes als die Schraube und die ggf liegenden Züge das ganze Zentrieren. 

Es ist zwar unwarscheinlich, aber bevor die nach innen gelegte außenhülle ggf. gequetscht und aufgescheert wird, weil die Bremsleitung von außen irgendwie zieht, oder man mal beim tragen dran kommt, würde ich das noch an einem zweiten Punkt fixieren. 

Ein Zylinder oben links würde schon reichen...

Foto im nächsten Post... (wechsel die ganze Zeit zwischen Handy und PC)=)


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2015)

Mit Gegenstück im Rahmen natürlich!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Entschuldige! Hab doch noch was zu meckern!
> 
> Willste nicht irgend eine Zentrierung noch einbauen? In den Dateien hier sieht es nicht so aus, als würde etwas anderes als die Schraube und die ggf liegenden Züge das ganze Zentrieren.
> 
> ...



Ups... da hast Du verdammt recht... wird noch gemacht!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

jetzt aber 



typischer Fall von Betriebsblindheit... danke für Deinen Hinweis!


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Da haben wir so schöne Zugführungen und basteln da echt Kabelbinder dran 

Es gibt ja zugegebenermaßen echt wichtigeres im Leben aber wenn schon der Aufwand für so schöne extra angefertigte Halterungen betrieben wird, leuchtet mir nicht ein warum man die ganzen Mühen wg ein paar Euro (cent?) wieder mit Kabelbinder ad absurdum führt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

Jupp... ist tatsächlich schwierig nachzuvollziehen. Ich bin ja eher der Meinung eine Variante richtig durch zu ziehen... entweder komplett extern (mein Favorit) oder komplett intern. Sooooo viel Aufwand isses ja nun nicht die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen zu fädeln, muss beim Kürzen ja eh abgeschnitten werden und jeder anständige Schrauber entlüftet nachdem die Leitung offen war (okay... ich gebs zu... war auch schon zu faul, aber nur an eigenen Bikes ).

Die letzte Variante würde bei komplett innen liegender Verlegung ja nicht stören. Und die "Externisten" machen ja eh schon einen Kompromiss.


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Externe Bremsleitung kein Kompromiss sondern die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Externe Bremsleitung kein Kompromiss sondern die bessere Lösung.



Sehe ich auch so  Wenn dann aber komplett...


----------



## nuts (13. März 2015)

Also ich fände es super, auch wenn es leider noch nicht die Frage beantwortet, die externe Haltung unten aussehen würde - das wäre schon arg schlängelnd, da nach rechts und dann links über den Drehpunkt...?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

joa... da wartet das nächste Problem. Bin seit heute Nachmittag dran, habe aber noch keine befriedigende Lösung gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Nochmal: wenn wirklich eine interne Leitung für die Bremse möglich sein soll und man nicht in Kauf nehmen will , dass Schaltzug und/oder Bremsleitung größere Bögen machen, braucht man ja eh zwei Löcher im Unterrohr, eins Rechts und eins Links.
Warum dann nicht auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Lösung wie oben auch mit der Klemmung?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Nochmal: wenn wirklich eine interne Leitung für die Bremse möglich sein soll und man nicht in Kauf nehmen will , dass Schaltzug und/oder Bremsleitung größere Bögen machen, braucht man ja eh zwei Löcher im Unterrohr, eins Rechts und eins Links.
> Warum dann nicht auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Lösung wie oben auch mit der Klemmung?



Das haut nicht schön hin mit der Position von den Ausgängen... Umwerfer muss nach unten zeigen, Schaltwerk muss leicht rechts sitzen, Sattelstütze oben und die Bremsleitung links...

Stefanus hatte eben noch ne schöne Idee... mal guggn, ob heute noch genug Energie dafür finde...


----------



## veraono (13. März 2015)

Ok, ich ging von deinem Bild aus und dachte da wäre es ja kaum Mehraufwand den Durchtritt Links auch durch so eine Klemmversion zu ersetzen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. März 2015)

sowas in der Art ist gerade in Arbeit...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2015)

Das Prinzip ist klar, oder? Wenn die Leitung außen liegt, dann ist der Ausgang schön verdeckt... und ein riesen Vorteil ist, dass sich auch innen liegende Züge/Leitungen fixieren lassen und nicht im Rahmen scheuern. Einfach isses noch dazu...


----------



## Paintking (14. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich natürlich auch schon gedacht  Das dumme ist, dass der Zug dann durch den Schraubenkopf laufen müsste... wenn man das Teil richtig dick macht, dann gehts natürlich wieder, aber so richtig schön ist das nicht...



Die Problematik mit dem Schraubenkopf könntest du mit einer Linsenkopfschraube (statt der Senkkopfschraube) lösen. Diese Schrauben gibt es auch mit Innensechskant. Die sehen auch gut aus, weil der Kopf sehr flach ist und man hat den Vorteil das man keine Senkung, sondern nur eine ebene Fläche braucht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Plumpssack (14. März 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Die Problematik mit dem Schraubenkopf könntest du mit einer Linsenkopfschraube (statt der Senkkopfschraube) lösen. Diese Schrauben gibt es auch mit Innensechskant. Die sehen auch gut aus, weil der Kopf sehr flach ist und man hat den Vorteil das man keine Senkung, sondern nur eine ebene Fläche braucht.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


Linsenkopfschrauben sind für solche Geschichten optisch immer eine gute Lösung, neigen allerdings sehr dazu schnell auszunudeln, wenn man sie öfters benutzt. Ich würde, wenn möglich immer andere Schrauben vorziehen.
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee für die variable zugführung super und verstehe nicht, wieso da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist


----------



## Phi-Me (14. März 2015)

Aufgrund einfacherer Negativformen würde ich den Kanal des Kabelbinders komplett ausfräsen. Sollte immernoch genügend Fleisch da sein, dass es hält.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. März 2015)

Und wieder mim Handy...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paintking (14. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Linsenkopfschrauben sind für solche Geschichten optisch immer eine gute Lösung, neigen allerdings sehr dazu schnell auszunudeln, wenn man sie öfters benutzt.



Das stimmt, Allerdings ist das auch eine Frage der Sorgfalt. Wenn man die Teile richtig behandelt gibt es  meiner Meinung nach auch kein Problem. Innensechskantschrauben kleiner M6 muss man immer vorsichtig behandeln, auch bei Senkkopfschrauben.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. März 2015)

ich habe jetzt ein etwas schlechtes gewissen, wenn jetzt wieder wer kommt der was bemängelt, aber damit muss man leider umgehen bei einem öffentlichen Entwicklungsprozess - bist also selber schuld 

und zwar:
so witzig der Kabelkanal ist, so ungut ist er auch.

du verschlankst das material an der m meisten biegebeanspruchten stelle am stärksten. und zwar direkt an der "festen Einspannung" des Trägers.

es ist halt leider technisch unelegant. Desweiteren scheuert der zug natürlich stark an der fächerförmig geöffneten seite, wenn er ein und ausfedert.

auch wenns etwas benutzerunfreundlicher ist - aber wenn außen kein Platz ist, muss der Zug halt nach innen. dann muss man warscheinlich die Leitung kurz abnehmen vom bremssattel, aber dafür hat man halt auch keine Schwachstelle im Rahmen.

ansonsten: wie wir das Yoke hergestellt?
von oben und unten geschmiedet und dann der rest ausgefräst?
würd mich nur interessieren, da ich da zu wenig Erfahrung habe in den herstellungsprozessen.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. März 2015)

@BommelMaster : Das kapier ich gerade nicht so ganz, worauf du hinaus willst=)


----------



## dopero (14. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Linsenkopfschrauben sind für solche Geschichten optisch immer eine gute Lösung, neigen allerdings sehr dazu schnell auszunudeln, wenn man sie öfters benutzt. Ich würde, wenn möglich immer andere Schrauben vorziehen.
> Ansonsten finde ich die Idee für die variable zugführung super und verstehe nicht, wieso da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist


Ich verwende in Kunststoffteilen, soweit möglich, *keine* Senkschrauben. Wenn diese fest angezogen werden (und die wenigsten verwenden einen Drehmomentschlüssel), entstehen durch den Senkkopf hohe Spannungen im Kunststoff, die das Bauteil "sprengen" können.


----------



## nuts (14. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> @BommelMaster : Das kapier ich gerade nicht so ganz, worauf du hinaus willst=)


Was der Cornelius glaub meint:

Die Schraube sorgt für eine Verringerung des tragenden Querschnitts, da ist einfach ein Loch dort, wo sonst Belastungen übertragen würden. Also an der Stelle, wo die orangene Abdeckung ans Yoke geschraubt wird. Den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, mir fiel aber keine bessere Lösung ein, außer evtl. die Schraube oberhalb und nicht unterhalb des Leitungsganges zu platzieren.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. März 2015)

Ahhh!!! Ich hab nicht kapiert, dass wir beim Yoke sind=)

Zweifel sind da nicht berechtigt. Die Schraube an sich ist ja nicht so groß wie der Kopf. Das ist mehr eine optische Täuschung. Der Querschnitt um das Lager herum ist an 2 anderen Stellen geringer als an der Schraube.

1. Am Klemmbolzen (das ding mit dem Schlitz)
2. Oberhalb des Lagers.

Finde die Lösung sowas von schick! Es ist echt unglaublich, wie viele schöne Details Stefan und die anderen hier eingebaut haben...

Edit: Hab erst jetzt das Bild von Bommel gesehen. Das ist echt nicht so schön. 

Kann man nicht ein bisschen weniger Material für die Leitung wegnehmen  und den goldenen Halter zu einem leichten Bogen machen? Dann fixiert dieser sich auch selbst und kann sich nicht verdrehen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (14. März 2015)

es  geht mir weniger um die schraube als um den restlichen durch den kabelkanal verringerten Querschnitt.

da bleibt ja nur noch die Hälfte von dem möglichen Querschnitt übrig. da freut sich der Dauerbelastungsriss weil er ein Zuhause hat.

Dazu noch dass es genau neben der Schweißnaht und somit in der Wärmeeinflusszone der Schweißnaht liegt, was die Belastbarkeit nochmal reduziert.

ich mein - ich sag ja nicht dass es nicht halten kann, aber irgendwo ist und bleibt es eine riskante, eingebrachte Schwachstelle.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. März 2015)

@BommelMaster Das hab ich eben auch kapiert...=)

hab oben mit neuem Vorschlag editiert


----------



## nuts (15. März 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> es  geht mir weniger um die schraube als um den restlichen durch den kabelkanal verringerten Querschnitt.
> 
> da bleibt ja nur noch die Hälfte von dem möglichen Querschnitt übrig. da freut sich der Dauerbelastungsriss weil er ein Zuhause hat.
> 
> ...



Nicht unbedingt - es könnte auch sein, dass die anderen Bereiche überdimensioniert sind (was ebenso wenig optimal wäre  )


----------



## duc-mo (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist klar, oder? Wenn die Leitung außen liegt, dann ist der Ausgang schön verdeckt... und ein riesen Vorteil ist, dass sich auch innen liegende Züge/Leitungen fixieren lassen und nicht im Rahmen scheuern. Einfach isses noch dazu...



Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Interne Züge fixiert und externe lassen sich auch sauber verlegen. Sehr coole Lösung, warum ist da vor dir noch niemand drauf gekommen???


----------



## veraono (15. März 2015)

Vermutlich weil selten jemand in die Verlegenheit der Aufgabe kommt, neben den Vorstellungen von Kollegen und Projektleitern, auch noch die vielgestaltigen Vorstellungen 1000 hartnäckiger IBC-Mitglieder unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Das scheint zu beflügeln


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. März 2015)

Ein Forum um ihn zu knechten...


----------



## Fladder72 (15. März 2015)

Jetzt noch die Öffnung für den Kabelbinder symmetrisch ausgeführt und einer Befestigung via Clips steht nichts mehr im Wege...


----------



## duc-mo (15. März 2015)

Mit nem Clips kannst du den Zug aber nicht so festhalten wie mit nem Kabelbinder


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Von den Clipsen bin ich auch überhaupt kein Fan... die halten den Zug nicht richtig fest und sind oft noch so scharfkantig, dass sie die Außenhülle beschädigen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Soooo... feddich...

Für extern verlegte Bremsleitungen gibts noch ne Blindnietmutter, die in Dämpferaufnahme und Unterrohr gesetzt wird. Zum Glück gibts da auch Versionen bis 5,5mm Materialdicke.
Wer die Leitung komplett innen verlegt setzt einfach einen Plastikstopfen oder ne Linsenkopfschraube drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (15. März 2015)

Schönes Ding! 

Gefällt mir, mit der blindniet Mutter da. Da kann man auch irgend was anderes mal dran befestigen. Vom Lampenakku bis zu Kamera. 

Grüße!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

vielleicht sogar ne Dämpferlockout-Fernbedienung... falls doch einer auf die verrückte Idee kommt sowas zu benutzen  Ist aber eigentlich quatsch, weil man beim Fahren super an den Dämpfer kommt.


----------



## nuts (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> vielleicht sogar ne Dämpferlockout-Fernbedienung... falls doch einer auf die verrückte Idee kommt sowas zu benutzen  Ist aber eigentlich quatsch, weil man beim Fahren super an den Dämpfer kommt.



Ja, da hätte ich jetzt auch keinen Skrupel das als multifunktionales Feature zu verkaufen. Sehr nice


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Soooo... feddich...
> 
> Für extern verlegte Bremsleitungen gibts noch ne Blindnietmutter, die in Dämpferaufnahme und Unterrohr gesetzt wird. Zum Glück gibts da auch Versionen bis 5,5mm Materialdicke.
> Wer die Leitung komplett innen verlegt setzt einfach einen Plastikstopfen oder ne Linsenkopfschraube drauf.



Ja tip top. Große Frage - wie geht es nun von hier weiter?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Jetzt warten wir noch ein halbes Jahr und dann gibts neue Fahrräder


----------



## -N0bodY- (15. März 2015)

wie ist eigentlich der Stand bezgl. des Sitzrohr Gusset?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Das haben Stefanus und ich völlig undemokratisch zu Ende gebaut... komplette Renderings kommen erst wieder in ein paar Tagen, wir wollen noch nen Artikel und Thread als Abschluss der Konstruktionsphase. Wäre blöd da die Spannung zu verderben


----------



## veraono (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jetzt warten wir noch ein halbes Jahr und dann gibts neue Fahrräder


Erzähl uns vorher bitte noch wie ihr die Sache mir dem Sitzrohrgusset letztendlich gelöst habt, anhand der bisherigen Bilder kann man's ja ein bisschen erahnen.
EDIT : war zu lahmsam


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Das is ja fast wie zur Adventszeit hier 

Christkind kommt ja bald...  Muss hier erst noch einige Details bereinigen und dann Renderings machen... und den kompletten Sonntag wollte ich mir auch nicht damit um die Ohren hauen. Renderings also erst Mo oder Di


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (15. März 2015)

Wofür sind die Leitungsführungen am Oberrohr gedacht?


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist klar, oder? Wenn die Leitung außen liegt, dann ist der Ausgang schön verdeckt... und ein riesen Vorteil ist, dass sich auch innen liegende Züge/Leitungen fixieren lassen und nicht im Rahmen scheuern. Einfach isses noch dazu...


Und bei der ersten Schlammfahrt läuft die Suppe in den Rahmen wenn die Züge außen laufen?
Da muss ein Gummistopfen rein, die Zughülle deckt das Loch nicht ausreichend ab!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. März 2015)

Das halte ich für ziemlich übertrieben... wenn ich mir anschaue, wie groß die Öffnungen in den Zugeingängen teilweise sind...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Bei einigen Carbonrahmen hat man richtige Löcher im Schlammschußbereich. Da kenne ich (noch) keine Story, dass mal ein Rahmen vollgelaufen ist.
Und hier käme ja alles im Unterrohr aus der Zugführung für den Umwerfer wieder raus, also alles gut


----------



## dopero (15. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Und bei der ersten Schlammfahrt läuft die Suppe in den Rahmen wenn die Züge außen laufen?
> Da muss ein Gummistopfen rein, die Zughülle deckt das Loch nicht ausreichend ab!


Oder oben ein Gardena Anschluss mit großer Ablauföffnung unten, dann kann man nach der Fahrt alles Durchspülen.


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ziemlich übertrieben... wenn ich mir anschaue, wie groß die Öffnungen in den Zugeingängen teilweise sind...


Naja, an den Eingängen fliegt normal nicht so viel Dreck rum. Auch beim Abspülen fließt der Dreck nach unten.
Ich persönlich finde das so nicht gut gelöst, andere mögen das anders sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das is ja fast wie zur Adventszeit hier
> 
> Christkind kommt ja bald...  Muss hier erst noch einige Details bereinigen und dann Renderings machen... und den kompletten Sonntag wollte ich mir auch nicht damit um die Ohren hauen. Renderings also erst Mo oder Di


In 3h is Dienstag


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> In 3h is Dienstag



2:54min.... counting


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. März 2015)

in 26h ist immer noch Dienstag...

Kann nicht versprechen, dass das morgen klappt. Hier brennen noch ein paar Baustellen.
Und ich habe heute auf SWX 2015 umgestellt, was mich schon viele Stunden und Nerven gekostet hat... und irgendwie spinnt die Produktaktivierung mal wieder (zum Glück läuft wenigstens der Probezeitraum). Ich liebe es, wenn derartig teurer Krempel so schöööön funktioniert


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> i Ich liebe es, wenn derartig teurer Krempel so schöööön funktioniert



Ich glaub mit SWX kannste dich noch richtig glücklich schätzen - vor allem solange kein extra Programm benutzt wird sonder nur die Standardsachen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. März 2015)

Stimmt ich habe früher mit Unigraphics gearbeitet... da musste man ja schon für die Installation ein Studium machen


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Stimmt ich habe früher mit Unigraphics gearbeitet... da musste man ja schon für die Installation ein Studium machen


Hm, so schlimm ist das doch gar nicht, geht doch auch ohne Lizenz wenn man weiß was man will ;-)
Doof an NX ist doch, dass man keine richtige baugruppenübergreifende Modellierung machen kann.
Solid Edge ist da wirklich cool und intuitiv bedienbar!


----------



## nuts (17. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark in 7 Tagen ist wieder Dienstag, kein Stress also


----------



## frankenstein (17. März 2015)

Servus! Hätte bzgl. der Leitungsbefestigung am Yoke (Sitzstrebe) auch meine Bedenken...
Die Wandstärke ist hier sehr stark reduziert (Klemmung). Wäre ein Anlötsockel für eine Kabelbinderbefestigung
nicht eine sinnvollere Alternative?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. März 2015)

der Steg hinten dran ist derart riesig und fett dimensioniert... was soll da passieren? Hab grad Renderings am laufen, mache nachher n Screenshot.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. März 2015)

vieeeeeel zu dünn ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (18. März 2015)

Ok, du magst ja recht haben, dass das ganze breit genug ist, die Frage, welche sich mir dann aufdrängt ist folgende:

Wieso machste dann den rest so viel dicker?!=)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2015)

Irgendwo kommt man bei der Konstruktion immer an Grenzen, die noch ein Stück vom Optimum entfernt liegen. Mit herkömmlichen Fertigungsmethoden (Rohteil schmieden, dann CNC-bearbeiten) ist es verdammt schwierig Material auf der Rückseite vom Steg zu entfernen (wegen der anderen Seite vom Yoke), vorne ist die Zugführung, der Anschweißbereich braucht auch eine gewisse Dicke usw. usf.
EDIT: Wichtig ist natürlich auch das nach innen versetzte Portal für die Verstrebung... da muss ich ja erstmal am Lagergehäuse vorbei, das ist der Hauptgrund für die Materialanhäufung!

Dazu kommt noch die Konstruktionshistorie (das Yoke hat sich im Laufe der Zeit oftmals gewandelt) und die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit. Ich denke in das Yoke ist schon weit überdurchschnittlich viel Zeit investiert worden und es ließe sich sicher noch mal genausoviel Zeit verbraten... die Frage ist nur, in wie weit das noch Sinn macht. Am Ende wird sich immer eine Ecke finden, wo sich was besser machen lässt (oft auf Kosten anderer Aspekte, die dabei nicht beachtet werden).

Wer will kann sich gerne noch mal am Yoke spielen, ich stelle gerne eine Parasolid, IGES oder STEP Datei zur Verfügung... aber ich bin mit dem Teil erstmal bedient 

By the way:
Bilder vom finalen Design sind in Arbeit, ich denke heute (Mittwoch) kommt noch ein Artikel mit feeeeeeeetten Renderings


----------



## cschaeff (18. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark
Passt jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber die anderen threads sind ja seit längerem etwas verwaist:
Wie sehen die zeitlichen Vorgaben denn (im Groben) aus? Wann gibt es erste (verbindliche) Preise zu den einzelnen Paketen und wann rechnet Ihr mit der Auslieferung der ersten bikes (keine Prototypen, sondern bestellte Ware vom Endkunden)?
Ist nach wie vor ein spannendes Projekt, aber gerade im Frühjahr juckts die meisten doch im Hintern und die Lust sich ein neues bike zuzulegen ist da am größten. Wenn Ihr bis Sommer wartet, ist der Gaul schon totgeritten, ehe er ins Rennen geht


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. März 2015)

Naja ab der Eurobike (September) soll es in etwa zu bestellen sein wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Also im Sommer fahren wird wohl nichts mehr


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Passt jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber die anderen threads sind ja seit längerem etwas verwaist:
> Wie sehen die zeitlichen Vorgaben denn (im Groben) aus? Wann gibt es erste (verbindliche) Preise zu den einzelnen Paketen und wann rechnet Ihr mit der Auslieferung der ersten bikes (keine Prototypen, sondern bestellte Ware vom Endkunden)?
> Ist nach wie vor ein spannendes Projekt, aber gerade im Frühjahr juckts die meisten doch im Hintern und die Lust sich ein neues bike zuzulegen ist da am größten. Wenn Ihr bis Sommer wartet, ist der Gaul schon totgeritten, ehe er ins Rennen geht



Der Jürgen ist grad auf der Taipeh-Messe und hat auf den allerletzten Drücker noch das fertige 3D-Modell mit bekommen. Der kümmert sich jetzt um Angebote und Muster... Eurobike ist also noch realistisch, da wir momentan eh in einen eher ruhigen Jahresabschnitt bei denen rein kommen.

Wir haben aber noch ein, zwei schöne Überraschungen parat... dazu später mehr  Ich hoffe der Artikel zum finalen Design geht heute auch noch online.


----------



## herter (18. März 2015)

Ich platz langsam vor Spannung! Wann denn jetzt???


----------



## herter (18. März 2015)

Jetzt???


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2015)

hmmm... Stefanus ist heute glaube ich unterwegs, ma guggn ob er das noch schafft. Sonst musste noch n bissl warten


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... Stefanus ist heute glaube ich unterwegs, ma guggn ob er das noch schafft. Sonst musste noch n bissl warten



Nicht nur heute... 

Es war einfach viel zu schönes Wetter heute um den Tag vor einem Computer zu verbringen - wenn man die Wahl hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (18. März 2015)

Hmmm, dann wart ich brav noch weiter, recht habt ihr ja bei dem Wetter


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2015)

heute ist das Wetter schlechter


----------



## Phi-Me (19. März 2015)

ich dacht mir auch: Ich will kein mist Foes! 

Bike de Woche.. PAH! Ich will das Bike des Jahres!=)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

Wasn Glück hats gestern nicht geklappt... mir sind noch zwei kleine, aber dumme, Fehler auf den Bildern aufgefallen... im Moment laufen noch mal alle Renderings durch


----------



## Phi-Me (19. März 2015)

Passiert, wenn man bis mitten in der Nacht arbeitet!=)


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> heute ist das Wetter schlechter



Nein, dem muss ich widersprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (19. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nein, dem muss ich widersprechen



hier regnets katzen, 


geich,

denk ich 


...


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2015)

Es macht sich langsam. Aber das müssen wir ja nuts und Stefan nicht sagen. Die sollen lieber die Rollläden runter machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

Es wird... noch drei pics. Und dann hat der Stefanus hoffentlich gleich Zeit...


----------



## Plumpssack (19. März 2015)




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

ohwei... die laufen ewig die Renderings, hab grad das vorletzte Bild gestartet... voraussichtlich 1:15 Bearbeitungszeit


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ohwei... die laufen ewig die Renderings, hab grad das vorletzte Bild gestartet... voraussichtlich 1:15 Bearbeitungszeit



Ist die große Frage ob man einen Unterschied zwischen einem 30min Rendering und einem 90min Rendering sieht - oder du brauchst einfach mal eine Grafikkarte.

Machst du die direkt aus SWX oder nutzt du ein externes Programm, wenn ja, welches?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

ich mache das in SWX mit Photoview und bearbeite noch ein klein bissl mit Gimp. Die dauern einfach nur so lange, weil ich drei Stück mit einer Monster-Auflösung mache. Die kannste dann als Phototapete verwenden 

letztes Bild läuft...


----------



## herter (19. März 2015)

Soo, ich hab den Kleister jetzt angerührt, der muss jetzt noch kurz reifen, dann bin ich feddich zum tapezieren. Und du so @Stefan.Stark
B-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

Bei mir waren auf zwei Bildern Schriftzüge spiegelverkehrt. Das liegt an der Projektionsart... irgendwie scheint mir die 2015er Version SWX Probleme mit Decals als "Etiketten" projiziert zu haben, musste überall auf "zylindrisch" oder "projiziert" umstellen. Bei der einfachen Projektion sind die Schriftzüge aber auch auf der Rückseite eines Rohrs und je nach Ansicht muss ich die dann horizontal spiegeln... nerv!!!

Fehler sind behoben, letztes Bild läuft glaube ich zum vierten mal durch  Das nächste mal bei den Probeläufen besser aufpassen...


----------



## herter (19. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei mir waren auf zwei Bildern Schriftzüge spiegelverkehrt. Das liegt an der Projektionsart... irgendwie scheint mir die 2015er Version SWX Probleme mit Decals als "Etiketten" projiziert zu haben, musste überall auf "zylindrisch" oder "projiziert" umstellen. Bei der einfachen Projektion sind die Schriftzüge aber auch auf der Rückseite eines Rohrs und je nach Ansicht muss ich die dann horizontal spiegeln... nerv!!!
> 
> Fehler sind behoben, letztes Bild läuft glaube ich zum vierten mal durch  Das nächste mal bei den Probeläufen besser aufpassen...



Vorab schon mal ein DICKES DANKESCHÖN für Deine / Eure Mühen und die Leidenschaft mit der ihr hier ans Werk geht. Ganz großes Kino!!!!!!!!!

Bin total uffgerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

Isch reech mich nitt uff 

sodele... Bilder sind durch, Stefanus kann ich leider nicht erreichen. Vielleicht lasse ich mich im Laufe des Abend dazu hinreißen schon mal ein Bild zu leaken


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. März 2015)

Das würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. März 2015)

Sollte es eigentlich nicht nochmal eine weitere Prototypenrunde geben? Also quasi mit dem jetztigen Design nochmals ein paar Modelle in verschiedenen Größen herzustellen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

Logisch... die nächsten Prototypen werden dann in Taiwan gemacht. Ohne werden wir nicht in die Serie gehen!


----------



## superturbo (19. März 2015)

bin echt gespannt! kommt heute noch was? Jetzt wäre doch ein guter Zeitpunkt für einen Leak, oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2015)

naaaaaaguuuuut... aber mehr gibts jetzt noch nicht


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. März 2015)

Nen leak vom Rahmen hätte doch gereicht.  Musst doch nicht gleich nen ganzes Bike rendern.


----------



## Akira (19. März 2015)

In den Sitzrohrgussets sammelt sich sicher viel Dreck. Das die Dinger ausgehöhlt sind, gefällt mir leider gar nicht


----------



## Plumpssack (19. März 2015)

Die Sache ist eben, dass das nicht ausgehölt (gefräst) ist, sondern dass das einfach gebogene Bleche sind. das ist eben kostengünstig. Wären die Bleche einfach gerade, würds wohl doof aussehen und ansonsten müsste man fräsen, das kostet dann wieder.
Nichtsdestotrotz könnte Dreck da wirklich nerven, allerdings finde ich es gerade schwer zu beurteilen, ob da überhaupt viel Dreck hinter kommt.

Ich kann es nicht abwarten die Dämpferverlängerung in Echt und Alu zu sehen, ist für mich das Highlight an dem Rahmen. Seit der Optimierung sieht die so gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (19. März 2015)

Naja, sagen wir mal so, es ist wahrscheinlich eine der Gewichts mäßig leichtesten Varianten und auch relativ einfach herzustellen.

Mir hätte auch einfach nen Rohr gereicht wie am Prototypen. Gefällt mir persönlich einfach besser.


----------



## Akira (19. März 2015)

kann natürlich sein, dass dort kein Dreck hinkommt


----------



## Slow (19. März 2015)

Uhh, Augenkrebs! So sieht das aus, wenn Ingenieure Design machen - die Farbliche Zusammensetzung aus Hintergrund und Rahmenfarbe... 
Bin gespannt wie das Ding komplett aussieht.


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2015)

Sorry, aber das Dreck-Argument ist ziemlich weit hergeholt ... wie soll den da oben Dreck in größerem Ausmaß rein kommen? 
Reibt ihr eure Rahmen mit Schlamm ein?

Was man bisher sieht, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2015)

Als Nicolaifahrer weiß ich das da Dreck reinkommt 
Hmmh...als Steileverstrebunggegner gefälllts mir eh net so steil 
Aber die Bremsscheibe ist schön, wobei  die Sm-Rt 75 gleich große Löcher hat  

G.


----------



## drobbel (19. März 2015)

Sieht das eigentlich nur so aus, oder stehen die Sitzrohrbleche deutlich seitlich von den Rohren ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraZey (19. März 2015)

Ist schon richtig ..aber es fehlen ja auch die Schweißnähte ;D


----------



## superturbo (20. März 2015)

sieht super aus! freue mich schon auf Bilder vom ganzen Bike.


----------



## foreigner (20. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Als Nicolaifahrer weiß ich das da Dreck reinkommt
> G.



Das passiert nur, wenn man blödsinnig breite Reifen fährt, die passen beim ICB aber eh nicht. 
Duck und weg


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das passiert nur, wenn man blödsinnig breite Reifen fährt, die passen beim ICB aber eh nicht.
> Duck und weg


 
Hehe  ...dabei weiß doch jeder, dicke Reifen lassen sich nur durch noch dickere Reifen ersetzen 
Der Stefan ist doch eh 29er Fan, da hätte er gleich auf + setzen können. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe 
Bei der Schaltungskomponentenwahl wirds auch noch interessant 

G.


----------



## foreigner (20. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der Schaltungskomponentenwahl wirds auch noch interessant
> G.




Sram X1 ist doch fix!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2015)

Als ich eben den Bildausschnitt gesehen habe schoss mir eine Idee durch den Kopf. Alutech könnte doch nen Flaschenhalter anbieten der zwischen die beiden Streben gesteckt wird. Zumindest ab Größe L könnte das klappen. Oder gleich eine passgenaue Flasche.
Für die -daistkeinflaschenhalterdran Fraktion.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sram X1 ist doch fix!



1 mal 11 ist fix....

G.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Als ich eben den Bildausschnitt gesehen habe schoss mir eine Idee durch den Kopf. Alutech könnte doch nen Flaschenhalter anbieten der zwischen die beiden Streben gesteckt wird. Zumindest ab Größe L könnte das klappen. Oder gleich eine passgenaue Flasche.
> Für die -daistkeinflaschenhalterdran Fraktion.



die idee hatte vor wochen schon mal jemand


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Sieht das eigentlich nur so aus, oder stehen die Sitzrohrbleche deutlich seitlich von den Rohren ab?



Damit wandert die Schweißnaht in den weniger stark belasteten Bereich des Sitzrohrs (und auch des Oberrohrs). Das Sitzrohr wird ja bei Belastung vornehmlich nach hinten gebogen und dementsprechend liegt die (fast) "neutrale Faser" bzw. "neutrale Phase" seitlich am Rohr. Mit dem Anschweißbereich in der neutralen Faser soll verhindert werden, dass ein Riss vom Ende der Schweißnaht her entstehen kann.


----------



## foreigner (20. März 2015)

Ich hab gehofft die Dämmerung durch die Sonnenfinsternis veranlasst den nuts vielleicht heim an den Rechner zu gehen, aber nichtmal kosmische Konstellationen konnten uns helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2015)

Der Stefanus ist in Latsch auf Testsession und den ganzen Tag am rotieren, heute wirds leider nicht mehr klappen  Aber Vorfreude ist schließlich die größte Freude!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2015)

Hier... damit es nicht heißt es wird nix geschafft 



n paar kleine Anpassungen fehlen noch...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2015)

Also beim XL kann man sich echt überlegen ein Täschchen für Werkzeug und ggf. Schlauch zu nähen das oben in die beiden Streben passt. Bzw. beim S passt nur ein Minitool, beim XL gleich noch der Proviant.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2015)

Könnte man bei den XL-Leuten nicht einfach ein Stück aus den Unterarmen und Schienbeinen raus schnippeln, dazu evtl. einen Wirbel entfernen? Dann würden wir von den fiesen XL und XXL Rahmen verschont bleiben


----------



## Phi-Me (20. März 2015)

Freeeuuundeee!!!

Ich warte jetzt schon den dritten Tag auf nette Fotos! 

Ich kann langsam nicht mehr vor Spannung!


----------



## herter (20. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Freeeuuundeee!!!
> 
> Ich warte jetzt schon den dritten Tag auf nette Fotos!
> 
> Ich kann langsam nicht mehr vor Spannung!



Da schließe ich mich an, ich werd langsam unausstehlich >


----------



## hage1 (20. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Als ich eben den Bildausschnitt gesehen habe schoss mir eine Idee durch den Kopf. Alutech könnte doch nen Flaschenhalter anbieten der zwischen die beiden Streben gesteckt wird. Zumindest ab Größe L könnte das klappen. Oder gleich eine passgenaue Flasche.
> Für die -daistkeinflaschenhalterdran Fraktion.





P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> die idee hatte vor wochen schon mal jemand




Ja das war ich! in dem Hinterbau thread




hage1 schrieb:


> Finde die Idee auch super! Stefan meinte mal was von geschlossenen gusset, wie bei vielen Carbonrädern oder z.B bei den neuen Konas...mann könnte doch eine Kombination machen! das Design von @Slow aber als gebogenes one-piece-blech  also im Prinzip so wie beim kona aber mit seitlicher Ausfräsung (Freimachung)
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> 2. Idee wäre (die ich schon länger habe) in die Verstrebung  einen Flaschenhalter zu integrieren!?
> ...




Vielleicht erhört mich diesmal jemand... fände das mega cool


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Könnte man bei den XL-Leuten nicht einfach ein Stück aus den Unterarmen und Schienbeinen raus schnippeln, dazu evtl. einen Wirbel entfernen? Dann würden wir von den fiesen XL und XXL Rahmen verschont bleiben


Nur weil der kurzbeinige Rest der Menschheit (also vor allem du) zu kurz gekommen ist und der Evolution hinterher hinkt? 
Und XXL gibt's doch garnicht


----------



## m2000 (20. März 2015)

Ach komm schon, 130er Vorbau und 500er Sattelstütze. Für die Langarmgibbons dann halt noch einen 150er Vorbau optional und gut iss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (20. März 2015)

Gibt's eigentlich wieder eine Raw-Version zum selber basteln ?.
Ansonsten, sollte je mal einer von den Prototypen in L “übrig“ sein, also ich würd einen nehmen. 
Die trafen meinen persönlichen Geschmack mit dem dünneren Unterrohr, dem anderen Steuerrohr und dem anderen Sitzrohr-Gusset einfach viel besser.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2015)

Yeah, back to the 90's. Aber hier ist doch garnicht der Klassikbereich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich wieder eine Raw-Version zum selber basteln ?.
> Ansonsten, sollte je mal einer von den Prototypen in L “übrig“ sein, also ich würd einen nehmen.
> Die trafen meinen persönlichen Geschmack mit dem dünneren Unterrohr, dem anderen Steuerrohr und dem anderen Sitzrohr-Gusset einfach viel besser.



 Raw & Chopped wird es diesmal wahrscheinlich nicht geben... zumindest nicht in der Form wie beim letzten mal. Könnte aber passieren, dass uns noch was ähnliches einfällt...


----------



## veraono (20. März 2015)

Wäre nett, auch den Design-Contest beim letzten mal fand ich gut, da sind manche ja echt über sich hinauswachsen. Hätte nur etwas.. äh zeitlich strukturierter ablaufen sollen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier... damit es nicht heißt es wird nix geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> n paar kleine Anpassungen fehlen noch...



Also mal ehrlich - L und XL würde ich mir mit so nem Sitzrohr/Gusset nicht kaufen... (wäre potentieller L Kunde)


----------



## bsg (20. März 2015)

Das Oberrohr setzt bei allen Rahmengrößen so weit unten an???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (20. März 2015)

Ohjee.... das was ich da jetzt sehen muss gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht. :-(
Jetzt habt Ihr nen schönen Hinterbau hinbekommen und verschandelt es dann doch wieder mit dem mMn sehr hässlichen Sitzrohr Gusset und diesem Ehlend langen Steuerrohren bei den großen Größen.
Ich bleib dabei, nen simples Rohr als Sitzrohrgusset wie am Proto schaut mMn 1000 mal besser aus.
Und warum habt Ihr die Steuerrohre sol lang gemacht? Wo landen wir denn da bei L und XL?


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier... damit es nicht heißt es wird nix geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> n paar kleine Anpassungen fehlen noch...



kannst du die rahmen mal einzeln zeigen. der knick im unterrohr ist bei den großen größen ja fast weg :freu:
ich wäre auch ganz stark für eine raw version!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. März 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ohjee.... das was ich da jetzt sehen muss gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht. :-(
> Jetzt habt Ihr nen schönen Hinterbau hinbekommen und verschandelt es dann doch wieder mit dem mMn sehr hässlichen Sitzrohr Gusset und diesem Ehlend langen Steuerrohren bei den großen Größen.
> Ich bleib dabei, nen simples Rohr als Sitzrohrgusset wie am Proto schaut mMn 1000 mal besser aus.
> Und warum habt Ihr die Steuerrohre sol lang gemacht? Wo landen wir denn da bei L und XL?



Immer mit der Ruhe... bis jetzt is noch nix in Stein gemeißelt. Habe eben mal ein paar Varianten bezüglich des XL-Rahmens/Gussets gekritzelt. Bilder kommen in 5min.

Was die Steuerrohre betrifft lässt sich aber nicht viel machen. Beim XL-Rahmen ist ein 160er Steuerrohr drin... und da werden bestimmt schon wieder einige wg. zu wenig Stack heulen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. März 2015)

Ich kann mich an einen weisen Inscheniör erinnern, der vor laaaanger Zeit schon gesagt hat, dass es keinen Sinn macht das Oberrohr in allen Größen auf den Hinterbau laufen zu lassen. Da hadder widder emol Recht gehabt 
Ich finde Variante 2 eigentlich am schönsten, Variante 5 geht auch noch. Oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## foreigner (21. März 2015)

Volle Zustimmung. Variante 2 finde ich für xl sogar hübsch. Bis L kann man das Oberrohr ja aber unten lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2015)

Irgendwie fehlt eine Variante bei den Bildern.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. März 2015)

Wie meinstn das? Fünf Stück solltens sein... oder meinst Du noch ne ganz andere Variante? Bin die ganze Zeit am Grübeln... aber mit Variante zwei wäre ich schon recht glücklich!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2015)

In der Bilderauflistung fehlt die Variante mit rundem flachem Abstützrohr und höherem Oberohr. Ist wahrscheinlich auch nur mir afgefallen, weil ich genau auf die beim Runterscrollen gesucht hab 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. März 2015)

Mir gefällt die 3 am besten mit der durchgehenden Linie zwischen Hinterbau und Oberrohr und einem kurzen Rohr statt des Gussets. Sieht als komplettes Rad bestimmt super aus. Flach, sprotlich und schlicht.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe... bis jetzt is noch nix in Stein gemeißelt. Habe eben mal ein paar Varianten bezüglich des XL-Rahmens/Gussets gekritzelt. Bilder kommen in 5min.
> 
> Was die Steuerrohre betrifft lässt sich aber nicht viel machen. Beim XL-Rahmen ist ein 160er Steuerrohr drin... und da werden bestimmt schon wieder einige wg. zu wenig Stack heulen...



Na dann bin ich ja heil Froh das da der letzte Drops noch nicht gelutscht ist 
Nen 160er Steuerrohr ist aber ne Ansage, Also Mir Gefällt Variante 4 am Besten 

Weiter So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2015)

ich bin für nr.3


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja heil Froh das da der letzte Drops noch nicht gelutscht ist
> Nen 160er Steuerrohr ist aber ne Ansage, Also Mir Gefällt Variante 4 am Besten
> 
> Weiter So


Zum Glück. Guck dir doch mal die ganzen ICB 1 in XL an mit Spacern ohne Ende.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. März 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde beides Schlimm. Ich mag es flach an der Front.   Trotzdem finde ich 160 schon ne Ansage. 
Ich hoffe nur das L wenigstens ein wenig besser ausschaut. Und ansonsten bin ich uf die Endgültigen Geodaten Gespannt. Vielleicht würde mir ja auch ein M liegen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. März 2015)

Die L-Größe sieht noch richtig gut aus mit "durchgehendem" Oberrohr. Bin grad aufm Sprung, werde am WE aber noch mal Bilder hoch laden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an einen weisen Inscheniör erinnern, der vor laaaanger Zeit schon gesagt hat, dass es keinen Sinn macht das Oberrohr in allen Größen auf den Hinterbau laufen zu lassen. Da hadder widder emol Recht gehabt
> Ich finde Variante 2 eigentlich am schönsten, Variante 5 geht auch noch. Oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes?



Variante 2.


----------



## veraono (21. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die L-Größe sieht noch richtig gut aus mit "durchgehendem" Oberrohr. Bin grad aufm Sprung, werde am WE aber noch mal Bilder hoch laden.


Find ich auch, allenfalls minimalen Versatz nach  oben bei L , und bei XL hätte ich jetzt auch etwas weniger genommen (aber mit XL hab ich so oder so Gott sei dank nix am Hut ).
Das Argument für die Blech- Gussets war ja auch mal das Gewicht, hast du eine Idee/Hausnummer wie viel das ausmacht?


----------



## christian_1975 (21. März 2015)

schöne Bilder der Rahmen! gibt es denn schon eine valide Aussage wo sich das Gesamtgewicht ohne Dämpfer bewegen wird?


----------



## _LB_ (21. März 2015)

Tolles Projekt! 
Finde persönlich Variante 1 und 3 aufgrund der durchgehenden Linie zwischen Hinterbau und Oberrohr am besten.


----------



## JokerT (21. März 2015)

Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (21. März 2015)

Also L und XL gehen mit diesem "Gusset" ja mal gar nicht. Das ist ja als Dreieck genug Material für einen Kinder Rahmen. .


----------



## foreigner (22. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir ziemlich Wurst was ihr bei XL macht.


----------



## foreigner (22. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Wäre nett, auch den Design-Contest beim letzten mal fand ich gut, da sind manche ja echt über sich hinauswachsen. Hätte nur etwas.. äh zeitlich strukturierter ablaufen sollen.



Weil du´s ansprichst: "oil slick" ist echt fancy. Damit gehört´s eigentlich an den Rahmen.


----------



## veraono (22. März 2015)

Hehe, ziemlich Fancy 
aber ich will nicht mit sowas in Verbindung gebracht werden:


----------



## foreigner (22. März 2015)

Naja, das ist schon noch bischen anders. An dem BMX-Rahmen finde ich´s echt schick. Würde ich fahren.

Der Golf  erinnert eher an alte Klein-Rahmen.


----------



## elkosie (24. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (31. März 2015)

Kann mich mit diesen langen "Gusset" Rohren überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Wieviel mehr Flex hat man, wenn man die verkleinert bzw. das Sitzrohr ne Wandstärke dicker nimmt. Außerdem ist das ja fürs Oberrohr auch blöd, da könnte man an Wandstärke sparen und dann kommt da wieder ne Lastspitze rein mit Spannungsreduzierung durch Schweißen.
Lieber nur zwei kleine Gussetplates, steift auch mehr aus der Ebene aus, als die Rohrversion (falls man das will) und ist wahrscheinlich leichter.


----------



## nuts (31. März 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Kann mich mit diesen langen "Gusset" Rohren überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Wieviel mehr Flex hat man, wenn man die verkleinert bzw. das Sitzrohr ne Wandstärke dicker nimmt. Außerdem ist das ja fürs Oberrohr auch blöd, da könnte man an Wandstärke sparen und dann kommt da wieder ne Lastspitze rein mit Spannungsreduzierung durch Schweißen.
> Lieber nur zwei kleine Gussetplates, steift auch mehr aus der Ebene aus, als die Rohrversion (falls man das will) und ist wahrscheinlich leichter.



Hi, 
wir haben uns für die zwei gefrästen Platten links und rechts entschieden, und zwar einigermaßen klein (auch bei Rahmengröße XL). Die Rohre sind vom Tisch.
Grüße!
Stefanus


----------

